# The Manly of mans Driveler thread with knives, tomahawks, axes, blades, and guns #84



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Alright, Somebody post up some gun, trucks and beer pics 
And one of you womenz, turn us some tunes on


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2013)

I knew you could do it lil fella!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright, Somebody post up some gun, trucks and beer pics
> And one of you womenz, turn us some tunes on


Where's da video jackleg..

Hey, does anyone else smell popcorn?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's da video jackleg..
> 
> Hey, does anyone else smell popcorn?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's da video jackleg..
> 
> Hey, does anyone else smell popcorn?



You cant read?? I told one of the womenz to do it This is a man thread, we dont do nothing but kick back and enjoy the fire.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 24, 2013)

A few of us tote bows & arrows! Justsaying


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

ohgoodlord!
If'n ya can't start one right, just don't start one at all.......... get the video up or we're gonna boy-cott this here thread!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You cant read?? I told one of the womenz to do it This is a man thread, we dont do nothing but kick back and enjoy the fire.


think again, buttercup!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 24, 2013)

Fishenpoles & boat pics please!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## prydawg (Sep 24, 2013)

aim small miss small


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> A few of us tote bows & arrows! Justsaying


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

this the one you were talking about, Mr. "Manly-Man"??


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> this the one you were talking about, Mr. "Manly-Man"??



 That right, this gonna be one of the best ones Yet!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright, Somebody post up some gun, trucks and beer pics
> And one of you womenz, turn us some tunes on





Nicodemus said:


>



Nothing to it!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2013)

I should post some of my twerkin' videos!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I should post some of my twerkin' videos!



As long as you got your Harley in the background


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I should post some of my twerkin' videos!


sweet baby jesus, please don't!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Ahhh, this feels much more better.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I should post some of my twerkin' videos!



 Go ahead....I don't think Nic has banned anybody today ............yet.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Go ahead....I don't think Nic has banned anybody today ............yet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Go ahead....I don't think Nic has banned anybody today ............yet.





You like knives too. I remember you said you did.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ahhh, this feels much more better.


you're doin the Al Bundy aren't you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> you're doin the Al Bundy aren't you?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> you're doin the Al Bundy aren't you?



I wanna be like Al when I grow up hes my hero.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You like knives too. I remember you said you did.


Yes Sir, I sure do!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

One more Keebs for the ride home


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2013)

Stupid Tuesday evenings are so busy in my world...... My yoga class really gets in the way sometimes!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> One more Keebs for the ride home


you owe me big time!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you owe me big time!



 Its 5, lets ride.

Later Ya'll.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Stupid Tuesday evenings are so busy in my world...... My yoga class really gets in the way sometimes!



Ugh....don't get me started......and I have cramps on top of everything else


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Its 5, lets ride.
> 
> Later Ya'll.





hdm03 said:


> Ugh....don't get me started......and I have cramps on top of everything else


I...........uh.............hhhmmm................. never mind............


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Getting the Van ready for huntin season


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Getting the Van ready for huntin season


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Getting the Van ready for huntin season


That's like totally cool maayn


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

Live from the SOUTHERN OPEN!!!!

Irwin County just took the field. Big Red, once again, BROUGHT IT!

For such a small band, these kids have heart! 


You go Red.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, Big Red was a little off but still, for a small group of kids. They did great. 

Up Next....



Thomasville High Marching Bulldog Band.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

Pretty capes Bulldog Band.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Evening, Bugsy!!
Hope the rain is holding off down there.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

Woah Thomasville.... Nice moves but let's stay together please.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Bugsy!!
> Hope the rain is holding off down there.



Hey Wobbert-Woo! 

You have no idea how much  I'm doing that the skies will hold off till 8:00.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

Somehow Motown just doesn't sound right in marching band form. 


Please directors, back away from the Motown tunes next year.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

On to the Ware County Golden Gators. 

Have I ever told y'all about my fondness for the big lizards? 
I made a few friends at the Okee and gave them all names. 

They never write though.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

Ware County's theme is love. 


They gots a little booty shakin rhythm going on up in here. 


Gators brought it folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> On to the Ware County Golden Gators.
> 
> Have I ever told y'all about my fondness for the big lizards?
> I made a few friends at the Okee and gave them all names.
> ...



Sounds like you are having some fun Tbug


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2013)

About to enjoy some veggie soup with deer sausage in it. Buttermilk corn bread....mmmmmmm


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

Intermission... Grab your nachos, dill pickles, snacks, drinks and go potty if ya need to.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Sounds like you are having some fun Tbug



I'm TRYING to make the best of it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Grab your nachos, dill pickles,.


Seriously?!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2013)

What?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2013)

Here ya go gals!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Intermission... Grab your nachos, dill pickles, snacks, drinks and go potty if ya need to.



What?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seriously?!!!



She left out blood pressure med bro


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

They just ran out of nachos. Plenty of popcorn and snicker bars left though.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 24, 2013)

(Face palm)


----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2013)

Hmmmmm breakfast for dinner/supper! 
Bacon 
Sausage
Biscuits
Homemade hash browns
Fried eggs


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

The lady four rows down is eating a shiny red plump Apple. 


I wonder where she got it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> (Face palm)



(Ouch)


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

I want an apple.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> She left out blood pressure med bro


And chile jalepeno pork rinds


----------



## T.P. (Sep 24, 2013)

PM received.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

Sprinkles aren't good right now.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sprinkles aren't good right now.


I like the chocolate sprinkles


----------



## T.P. (Sep 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sprinkles aren't good right now.



Sprinkles are good on donuts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)

Egg salit sammich and beer.

Anybody else smell popcorn?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 24, 2013)

Blood, you the only one here that ain't hidin.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

Rain sprinkles. 


Break is over.

Coffee County is taking the field. 

Hmmmm, solid black, no auxiliary... I'm a little confused with this one.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Rain sprinkles.
> 
> 
> Break is over.
> ...


i like my coffee black too


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Yall keep me in your thoughts, I am taking the wife to Vanderbilt in the morning to have surgery/biopsy on her vocal chords. At this point they don't how involved it will be. She has been slowly losing her voice since november and they have found some type of cyst on the chords..


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Blood, you the only one here that ain't hidin.



Manly men don't. Hide....


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

Well a dance line appeared out of nowhere. 


Probably when I was threatening to jack up the Lowndes High mom next to me for being rude. 

Hey Bridgemen parents, your just loud, not talented, but we put up with you anyway. At least show respect by watching the entire show, not just showing up before your band goes on. 


Ain't much on this earth that I despise more than a Viking.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 24, 2013)

Why is my pichers not on Photobucket? It says they uploaded, but I don't see 'um? Nair had this happen before?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall keep me in your thoughts, I am taking the wife to Vanderbilt in the morning to have surgery/biopsy on her vocal chords. At this point they don't how involved it will be. She has been slowly losing her voice since november and they have found some type of cyst on the chords..



Keep us posted and  going up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall keep me in your thoughts, I am taking the wife to Vanderbilt in the morning to have surgery/biopsy on her vocal chords. At this point they don't how involved it will be. She has been slowly losing her voice since november and they have found some type of cyst on the chords..



Prayers sent... 
Also keep us posted.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't think I've ever asked ya'll for anything for me, and I hate to put a damper on this up beat thread, but please say a prayer for my wife, we received some bad news this afternoon, but we still have a 1% chance that the doctors are wrong, but hey Jack, that's what faith is all about !!  

Took tonight off (thanks to a co-worker) and will spend it with Dawn instead of work.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall keep me in your thoughts, I am taking the wife to Vanderbilt in the morning to have surgery/biopsy on her vocal chords. At this point they don't how involved it will be. She has been slowly losing her voice since november and they have found some type of cyst on the chords..



Hands across the internet, bro. 
Helen's lung biopsy is in the morning. We are so ready for some answers.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Manly men don't. Hide....



ManlyManly....ManlyMan....whoohoohoohooo..hooo


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

Well that's it for Coffee. Unfortunately, I can't comment on their performance cause I was trying to find my happy place rather than start a blood bath on the 50.yard line, 13th row.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall keep me in your thoughts, I am taking the wife to Vanderbilt in the morning to have surgery/biopsy on her vocal chords. At this point they don't how involved it will be. She has been slowly losing her voice since november and they have found some type of cyst on the chords..





Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't think I've ever asked ya'll for anything for me, and I hate to put a damper on this up beat thread, but please say a prayer for my wife, we received some bad news this afternoon, but we still have a 1% chance that the doctors are wrong, but hey Jack, that's what faith is all about !!
> 
> Took tonight off (thanks to a co-worker) and will spend it with Dawn instead of work.





rhbama3 said:


> Hands across the internet, bro.
> Helen's lung biopsy is in the morning. We are so ready for some answers.



Praying for all 6 of y'all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't think I've ever asked ya'll for anything for me, and I hate to put a damper on this up beat thread, but please say a prayer for my wife, we received some bad news this afternoon, but we still have a 1% chance that the doctors are wrong, but hey Jack, that's what faith is all about !!
> 
> Took tonight off (thanks to a co-worker) and will spend it with Dawn instead of work.



oh no!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Prayer's going your way Quack.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

A volcano and three palm trees just appeared on the field.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

And there goes a Palm tree...



Who knew an inflatable palm tree was good for a 56 yard touchdown?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2013)

you know who you are


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

Here come the Lanier County Bulldogs.

A tribute to Jimmy Buffet. 


That explains the palm trees.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Here come the Lanier County Bulldogs.
> 
> A tribute to Jimmy Buffet.
> 
> ...



For a buffet you need a sneeze guard.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't think I've ever asked ya'll for anything for me, and I hate to put a damper on this up beat thread, but please say a prayer for my wife, we received some bad news this afternoon, but we still have a 1% chance that the doctors are wrong, but hey Jack, that's what faith is all about !!
> 
> Took tonight off (thanks to a co-worker) and will spend it with Dawn instead of work.



 for Dawn.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> For a buffet you need a sneeze guard.



Too irritated to fight with spell check tonight.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow, the volcano really worked.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Egg salit sammich and beer.
> 
> Anybody else smell popcorn?



 darn messican



KyDawg said:


> Yall keep me in your thoughts, I am taking the wife to Vanderbilt in the morning to have surgery/biopsy on her vocal chords. At this point they don't how involved it will be. She has been slowly losing her voice since november and they have found some type of cyst on the chords..







Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't think I've ever asked ya'll for anything for me, and I hate to put a damper on this up beat thread, but please say a prayer for my wife, we received some bad news this afternoon, but we still have a 1% chance that the doctors are wrong, but hey Jack, that's what faith is all about !!
> 
> Took tonight off (thanks to a co-worker) and will spend it with Dawn instead of work.







rhbama3 said:


> Hands across the internet, bro.
> Helen's lung biopsy is in the morning. We are so ready for some answers.





Prayers for y'all!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

Cook county presents SOUTH OF THE BORDER.

a tribute to Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

Poor girls skirt just fell off. 

Thank the Lord for bloomers.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Poor girls skirt just fell off.
> 
> Thank the Lord for bloomers.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

My Wildcats are taking the field. 


No wardrobe malfunctions please.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall keep me in your thoughts, I am taking the wife to Vanderbilt in the morning to have surgery/biopsy on her vocal chords. At this point they don't how involved it will be. She has been slowly losing her voice since november and they have found some type of cyst on the chords..





Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't think I've ever asked ya'll for anything for me, and I hate to put a damper on this up beat thread, but please say a prayer for my wife, we received some bad news this afternoon, but we still have a 1% chance that the doctors are wrong, but hey Jack, that's what faith is all about !!
> 
> Took tonight off (thanks to a co-worker) and will spend it with Dawn instead of work.





rhbama3 said:


> Hands across the internet, bro.
> Helen's lung biopsy is in the morning. We are so ready for some answers.



Y'all got 'em from us!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Poor girls skirt just fell off.
> 
> Thank the Lord for bloomers.



The band wears skirts?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall keep me in your thoughts, I am taking the wife to Vanderbilt in the morning to have surgery/biopsy on her vocal chords. At this point they don't how involved it will be. She has been slowly losing her voice since november and they have found some type of cyst on the chords..





Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't think I've ever asked ya'll for anything for me, and I hate to put a damper on this up beat thread, but please say a prayer for my wife, we received some bad news this afternoon, but we still have a 1% chance that the doctors are wrong, but hey Jack, that's what faith is all about !!
> 
> Took tonight off (thanks to a co-worker) and will spend it with Dawn instead of work.





rhbama3 said:


> Hands across the internet, bro.
> Helen's lung biopsy is in the morning. We are so ready for some answers.




The Redhead and me have ya`ll in our thoughts and prayers. Keep us informed, please.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)

Man, so many folks needing prayers. Y'all got em' for sure.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The band wears skirts?



Dance line.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

Aweeeeee look.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Aweeeeee look.



Whachoo see?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Whachoo see?



Me, on top of a mountain.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall keep me in your thoughts, I am taking the wife to Vanderbilt in the morning to have surgery/biopsy on her vocal chords. At this point they don't how involved it will be. She has been slowly losing her voice since november and they have found some type of cyst on the chords..



My mother went through a tumor on her vocal chords ( abot 30 years ago ) and is still hanging in there at 81. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't think I've ever asked ya'll for anything for me, and I hate to put a damper on this up beat thread, but please say a prayer for my wife, we received some bad news this afternoon, but we still have a 1% chance that the doctors are wrong, but hey Jack, that's what faith is all about !!
> 
> Took tonight off (thanks to a co-worker) and will spend it with Dawn instead of work.



Prayin for ya Mill 



rhbama3 said:


> Hands across the internet, bro.
> Helen's lung biopsy is in the morning. We are so ready for some answers.



Hope all is well Robert


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Me, on top of a mountain.



Girl you be from the flatlands. What choo know bout mountains ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2013)

Prayers for your bride Quack!


----------



## one hogman (Sep 24, 2013)

For Mrs. Quack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2013)

I hate nights when you can't sleep.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I hate nights when you can't sleep.



Yep me to! Mernin GIW how are you?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep me to! Mernin GIW how are you?



unfortunately not sleepy when I should be.   

How are you botg?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 25, 2013)

Herro.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2013)

Really?

Six hours went by that fast?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2013)

black coffee to cure the white screen


----------



## T.P. (Sep 25, 2013)

Me mornin Kang again!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> unfortunately not sleepy when I should be.
> 
> How are you botg?



Not bad at all my friend.. 

got a little rain on the hill in N Paulding this mernin... yall be safe out there today.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2013)

yep


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 25, 2013)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY HUMP DAY TO ALL OF YOU FELLOW DRIVELERS.

I have been locked away from all of you good people for the past couple of weeks now all compliments of a "toasted Hard-Drive".  I am finally getting somewhat back to normal operating capabilities.  The withdrawal systems from this site were really bad for sure.





In catching up on reading this driveler thread, sadly, I read the following posts from three of the nicest guys on this board.  My Thoughts and Prayers go out for all three of your spouses and families.  I hope that all of you will receive the very best possible outcomes in your current situations. 







KyDawg said:


> Yall keep me in your thoughts, I am taking the wife to Vanderbilt in the morning to have surgery/biopsy on her vocal chords. At this point they don't how involved it will be. She has been slowly losing her voice since november and they have found some type of cyst on the chords..







Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't think I've ever asked ya'll for anything for me, and I hate to put a damper on this up beat thread, but please say a prayer for my wife, we received some bad news this afternoon, but we still have a 1% chance that the doctors are wrong, but hey Jack, that's what faith is all about !!
> 
> Took tonight off (thanks to a co-worker) and will spend it with Dawn instead of work.







rhbama3 said:


> Hands across the internet, bro.
> Helen's lung biopsy is in the morning. We are so ready for some answers.





I hope that anyone who reads these posts will continue to offer their Prayers as well.  And to KYDawg, Quack, and rhbama, Please know that you have so many friends here with strong shoulders for you guys to lean on when needed.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> In catching up on reading this driveler thread, sadly, I read the following posts from three of the nicest guys on this board.  My Thoughts and Prayers go out for all three of your spouses and families.  I hope that all of you will receive the very best possible outcomes in your current situations.
> 
> 
> I hope that anyone who reads these posts will continue to offer their Prayers as well.  And to KYDawg, Quack, and rhbama, Please know that you have so many friends here with strong shoulders for you guys to lean on when needed.



amen


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 25, 2013)

Good Morning Hankus,  I am so glad to be back among such good people here.






And in catching up on previous postings, a Thank You to Tbug for your early morning appearances lately.  You always help to brighten our days by sharing your most recent exploits.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Hankus,  I am so glad to be back among such good people here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Id give ya last nights exploits, but the details is a lil fuzzy ta me right now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2013)

Yep


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers sent for those who need it.

Mornin/evenin folks...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Id give ya last nights exploits, but the details is a lil fuzzy ta me right now






Are you trying to say that last night was about as fuzzy as this????      I am thinking that you and your chickens have both been in the sauce!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2013)

What a nice morning...cool and raining...i like it!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2013)

yep, bout that fuzzy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2013)

9 days to go but somehow hard to get too excited about it with all the folks havin troubles.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2013)

Keebs must've been mumbling in her sleep.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 9 days to go but somehow hard to get too excited about it with all the folks havin troubles.



I can't wait.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)

Morning folks.....

My thoughts and prayers for Quack, Kydawg and Bama.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 9 days to go but somehow hard to get too excited about it with all the folks havin troubles.



The gathering just might be the break,therapy everyone needs brother. I know my household needs a break from bad news.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> The gathering just might be the break,therapy everyone needs brother. I know my household needs a break from bad news.



^^^ THIS! 


Lord knows I need a few "ME" days away from reality.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> ^^^ THIS!
> 
> 
> Lord knows I need a few "ME" days away from reality.



I hope everyone gets to show up! Lord knows all them folks are dying to meet me.......right?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Live from the SOUTHERN OPEN!!!!
> 
> Irwin County just took the field. Big Red, once again, BROUGHT IT!
> 
> ...


   my Marching Big Red kids!!!!!!! 


turtlebug said:


> Somehow Motown just doesn't sound right in marching band form.
> 
> 
> Please directors, back away from the Motown tunes next year.


I know, right?  


KyDawg said:


> Yall keep me in your thoughts, I am taking the wife to Vanderbilt in the morning to have surgery/biopsy on her vocal chords. At this point they don't how involved it will be. She has been slowly losing her voice since november and they have found some type of cyst on the chords..


 dang!!!! 's headed your way!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't think I've ever asked ya'll for anything for me, and I hate to put a damper on this up beat thread, but please say a prayer for my wife, we received some bad news this afternoon, but we still have a 1% chance that the doctors are wrong, but hey Jack, that's what faith is all about !!
> 
> Took tonight off (thanks to a co-worker) and will spend it with Dawn instead of work.


 dang bro, 's to ya'll too & KEEP US POSTED, ya Hear!!


rhbama3 said:


> Hands across the internet, bro.
> Helen's lung biopsy is in the morning. We are so ready for some answers.


'ing for good news!!!!!!


turtlebug said:


> Dance line.


All Hail!!!!


turtlebug said:


> Keebs must've been mumbling in her sleep.


 you heard me??????????


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2013)

(clearing throat sound) uhh, morning Keebs..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> (clearing throat sound) uhh, morning Keebs..


 morning and yes, I can't wait to meet you & your crew........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I hope everyone gets to show up! Lord knows all them folks are dying to meet me.......right?



Absolutely I can't wait to meet ya.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)

All PMs answered.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I hope everyone gets to show up! Lord knows all them folks are dying to meet me.......right?


I already met you........


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

Good morning, hump day. Ya'll are gonna really miss me at the Gatherin. For those that have met me, they can tell ya.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, hump day. Ya'll are gonna really miss me at the Gatherin. For those that have met me, they can tell ya.



Yes we are gonna miss you.    

I gotta pass by your way, can I kidnap ya?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, hump day. Ya'll are gonna really miss me at the Gatherin. For those that have met me, they can tell ya.


 won't have no one to warn us if a tornado flood-storm is coming or not...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yes we are gonna miss you.
> 
> I gotta pass by your way, can I kidnap ya?


I hope you're not passin by his way on your way to the gatherin


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope you're not passin by his way on your way to the gatherin



Uh, yeah, I will be.

I got my logistics covered.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yes we are gonna miss you.
> 
> I gotta pass by your way, can I kidnap ya?


No, cant make it, i'm gonna do my best to be ready for the next one.


Keebs said:


> won't have no one to warn us if a tornado flood-storm is coming or not...............



Speakin of that , i ho..........wait, i better pm ya on that one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

Incoming Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey 03 , you ready


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> morning and yes, I can't wait to meet you & your crew........


Us either....we all talk about you all the time and how much money I have spent having little hands stitched up from the sharp shanks you sent my little babies....


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I already met you........


Yeah but you never did get a chance to get a huge from...


turtlebug said:


> Absolutely I can't wait to meet ya.


 it will be so awesome just seeing my sweet darlin face.....trust me


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

I aint gonna wait forever


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I aint gonna wait forever



For Keebs you would.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

Really???????????


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2013)

He he he


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> For Keebs you would.



All Hail


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Really???????????



Don't hate, you're much too cute for it.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> All Hail



Dat mo betterest.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Don't hate, you're much too cute for it.



No,, that meant i couldnt understand why no one was jumping on it, i left that spot wide open.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

Figured Hdmo3 was gonna be all over it ,or one of these ninjys that hang out just waiting.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> No,, that meant i couldnt understand why no one was jumping on it, i left that spot wide open.



Well thanks for the opportunity... again. 

That's three in two days I think?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I aint gonna wait forever



All in time brother


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

Cousin just called , somebody broke into his house yesterday and stole 14 of his guns. Dont that suck.


----------



## kracker (Sep 25, 2013)

for all involved and their families.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Figured Hdmo3 was gonna be all over it ,or one of these ninjys that hang out just waiting.



I had to go make water......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Uh, yeah, I will be.
> 
> I got my logistics covered.


I hope it's his huntin place and not his home place. Cause if it's his home place you need to fire your gps.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> for all involved and their families.





hdm03 said:


> I had to go make water......





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope it's his huntin place and not his home place. Cause if it's his home place you need to fire your gps.



Maybe she just wants to stop by and see me, Keebs sure dont know how to get to my house.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Maybe she just wants to stop by and see me, Keebs sure dont know how to get to my house.



OOooooops, forgot i had a multi quote Morning Kracker and  you missed yo chance 03.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

I see Mrs. Hawtnet


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope it's his huntin place and not his home place. Cause if it's his home place you need to fire your gps.



I really don't know WHERE he lives except Tifton and I have to go through there on my way.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I really don't know WHERE he lives except Tifton and I have to go through there on my way.



Good answer , throw them all off.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good answer , throw them all off.



You're welcome.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mornin

 For The brides of Quack, Wobert Woo, Blood and KYDawg. 

Thanks Turtlebug. I enjoyed to show last night. I was a band nerd So was my son.



OK erybody. Taday is my Friday.
 Break it down wiff me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I see Mrs. Hawtnet


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Going to Brothers house Friday, but i'll be ya'lls way in a week or two, i'll holler


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> For The brides of Quack, Wobert Woo, Blood and KYDawg.
> 
> ...



Band nerds rule  I was a percussionist.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> No, cant make it, i'm gonna do my best to be ready for the next one.
> 
> 
> Speakin of that , i ho..........wait, i better pm ya on that one.


  


mudracing101 said:


> Incoming Keebs


  


blood on the ground said:


> Us either....we all talk about you all the time and how much money I have spent having little hands stitched up from the sharp shanks you sent my little babies....


 ohnoooo!!!!!


turtlebug said:


> For Keebs you would.


    


mudracing101 said:


> Really???????????





mudracing101 said:


> Cousin just called , somebody broke into his house yesterday and stole 14 of his guns. Dont that suck.


 just dang!


kracker said:


> for all involved and their families.


 Hey you!



mudracing101 said:


> Maybe she just wants to stop by and see me, Keebs sure dont know how to get to my house.


 I don't go nowhere......... ~sniff~sniff~


mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK erybody. Taday is my Friday.
> Break it down wiff me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2013)

Nevermind.....see ya


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)

bunch of nerds in here........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Band nerds rule  I was a percussionist.


I played flute in concert band and picollo in marching band. Son played trumpet and baritone. Now he plays guitar. Why does one person need 5 guitars


blood on the ground said:


> Nevermind.....see ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Band nerds rule  I was a percussionist.


That explains a lot.


hdm03 said:


> bunch of nerds in here........



You can say that again,


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Nevermind.....see ya



Later Blood


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> bunch of nerds in here........





mudracing101 said:


> That explains a lot.
> 
> 
> You can say that again,



That was very hurtful.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)

bunch of nerds in here............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> bunch of nerds in here............



That was very hurtful.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That was very hurtful.



You be sensitive like that T.P. feller......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

*Nicodemussssssss!!!!!!!!*

































​


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> *Nicodemussssssss!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mawnin`...  


Maw Hen...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2013)

Wait a minute. Am I in trouble??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mawnin`...
> 
> 
> Maw Hen...



WOW. That didn't take long.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> WOW. That didn't take long.





Keebs is special.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That was very hurtful.


Not you of course


Nicodemus said:


> Mawnin`...
> 
> 
> Maw Hen...


You gonna throw a hatchet at it??



mrs. hornet22 said:


> WOW. That didn't take long.


He sneaky.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs is special.


Speshul.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)

drizzle here


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mawnin`...
> 
> 
> Maw Hen...


I couldn't give ya one on FB, so I'll give ya one here........ 


Nicodemus said:


> Wait a minute. Am I in trouble??


Nope.............. at least not this time!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> WOW. That didn't take long.





Nicodemus said:


> Keebs is special.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speshul.


Spatial............ lawd I'm gonna have to give you speech lessons at FPG!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Not you of course
> You gonna throw a hatchet at it??
> 
> He sneaky.





Actually, I only own one hatchet and it`s not for throwin. I do however, own three tomahawks. They are for throwin`.  

Sneaky? That I am. As many deer and turkeys would tell you, if they were still amongst the living.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Spatial............ lawd I'm gonna have to give you speech lessons at FPG!


Spatial implies size...................it's your road, if you wanna go down that one have at it!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> drizzle here



weather nerd.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)

bout that time......


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)

I hungry


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)

Mud here?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)

guess not


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> weather nerd.


Hey!!! Watch it!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Actually, I only own one hatchet and it`s not for throwin. I do however, own three tomahawks. They are for throwin`.
> 
> Sneaky? That I am. As many deer and turkeys would tell you, if they were still amongst the living.


I knew you was sneaky, you gonna throw a tomahawk?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> weather nerd.


Hahahahahaha


hdm03 said:


> bout that time......



Yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey!!! Watch it!!!



Band, weather,  I guess that makes you a nerd to the 2nd power.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I knew you was sneaky, you gonna throw a tomahawk?
> 
> Hahahahahaha
> 
> ...





I will in two weeks, at Kolomoki State Park. Gotta whip that youngun of mine at his own game.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> guess not


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I will in two weeks, at Kolomoki State Park. Gotta whip that youngun of mine at his own game.



Take pics post pics.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey!!! Watch it!!!



Ouch!
I didn't say nuffin bout you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Band, weather,  I guess that makes you a nerd to the 2nd power.


Mud nerd.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Take pics post pics.





Will do.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mud nerd.



I have nuthing


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Spatial implies size...................it's your road, if you wanna go down that one have at it!!!


 actually..............

spatial:
: of or relating to space and the relationship of objects within it

but I first learned of this kind of "spatial" while a para-pro in Pre-K:
_A gift for spatial reasoning — the kind that may inspire an imaginative  child to dismantle a clock or the family refrigerator — may be a greater  predictor of future creativity or innovation than math or verbal  skills, particularly in math, science and related fields, according to a  study published Monday in the journal Psychological Science.        _


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)

I no get


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 25, 2013)

Why the heck am I hearing the tornado siren in town??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Why the heck am I hearing the tornado siren in town??





Probably just a test. Every Wednesday about this time my weather radio goes off for it`s weekly test.

Mawnin`...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> actually..............
> 
> spatial:
> : of or relating to space


Well duhhhh. The bigger something is, the more space it takes up.

You still wanna continue down this road?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2013)

sugar plum said:


> why the heck am i hearing the tornado siren in town??


what ???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well duhhhh. The bigger something is, the more space it takes up.
> 
> You still wanna continue down this road?


 No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2013)

Waiting on Dawn's doctor to call. 

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on Dawn's doctor to call.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.





Fingers crossed, Brother.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

hooked on quack said:


> waiting on dawn's doctor to call.
> 
> thanks for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 25, 2013)

County said it was Plant Scherer's siren going off. Didn't say why though. Dang thing scared the crap out of us!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on Dawn's doctor to call.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 25, 2013)

Prayers from here for Miss Dawn.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> County said it was Plant Scherer's siren going off. Didn't say why though. Dang thing scared the crap out of us!





Wonder what`s goin` on there?

I`ve been on top of one of their cooling towers. You can see a loooong way from up there.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on Dawn's doctor to call.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.



Hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 25, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Wonder what`s goin` on there?
> 
> I`ve been on top of one of their cooling towers. You can see a loooong way from up there.



I believe it! You can see them thangs from a long ways away!

I'd like to know what's goin' on over there, too. I know it's not nuclear or anything, but in the 2 years I've been here, I ain't NEVER heard noise like that comin' from there.


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> County said it was Plant Scherer's siren going off. Didn't say why though. Dang thing scared the crap out of us!


First time their siren went off when I was hunting Rum Creek .... Just knew it was gunna blow and I was gunna die.


Nicodemus said:


> Wonder what`s goin` on there?
> 
> I`ve been on top of one of their cooling towers. You can see a loooong way from up there.



Lots of good hunting around there....Very healthy turkey population.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I believe it! You can see them thangs from a long ways away!
> 
> I'd like to know what's goin' on over there, too. I know it's not nuclear or anything, but in the 2 years I've been here, I ain't NEVER heard noise like that comin' from there.





It`s coal fired. People associate the cooling towers with nuclear, but both type plants use them to convert steam back to water.

Since I`m not in the "know" anymore, I`ll have to wait for the news to find out, I reckon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2013)

slip said:


> First time their siren went off when I was hunting Rum Creek .... Just knew it was gunna blow and I was gunna die.
> 
> 
> Lots of good hunting around there....Very healthy turkey population.





Yep, deer too.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 25, 2013)

slip said:


> First time their siren went off when I was hunting Rum Creek .... Just knew it was gunna blow and I was gunna die.
> 
> 
> Lots of good hunting around there....Very healthy turkey population.



That's what I was thinkin'  "oh gawd, we're all gonna die!!!" 

And yes, there's a VERY HEALTHY turkey population there!! Deer hunts are looking promising for this year, too!!

I have 2 hunts there next month!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 25, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s coal fired. People associate the cooling towers with nuclear, but both type plants use them to convert steam back to water.
> 
> Since I`m not in the "know" anymore, I`ll have to wait for the news to find out, I reckon.



I hope it's nothing major. That's an awfully big plant to have something go wrong at!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I hope it's nothing major. That's an awfully big plant to have something go wrong at!





Yes it is. Especially when you realize just how big those boilers are, and just how much pressure that superheated steam is under. And superheated steam is invisible.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2013)

We are back in the holding area after the biopsy. She did fine. We have to get achest xray to make sure she doesnt have a pneumo and then we'll hesd home. We is tired....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> We are back in the holding area after the biopsy. She did fine. We have to get achest xray to make sure she doesnt have a pneumo and then we'll hesd home. We is tired....





Good to hear!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> We are back in the holding area after the biopsy. She did fine. We have to get achest xray to make sure she doesnt have a pneumo and then we'll hesd home. We is tired....



Please give her a hug from us


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I hope it's nothing major. That's an awfully big plant to have something go wrong at!


And Obama is doing his best to shut down all of the coal plants. 

Idiot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> We are back in the holding area after the biopsy. She did fine. We have to get achest xray to make sure she doesnt have a pneumo and then we'll hesd home. We is tired....


Tell Helen to hang in there. We're all praying for y'all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> We are back in the holding area after the biopsy. She did fine. We have to get achest xray to make sure she doesnt have a pneumo and then we'll hesd home. We is tired....



Thanks for the update!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 25, 2013)

I'll be back later, gotta get the babies down for a nap so I can shell some more peas in peace.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> We are back in the holding area after the biopsy. She did fine. We have to get achest xray to make sure she doesnt have a pneumo and then we'll hesd home. We is tired....


 Good deal!  


Sugar Plum said:


> I'll be back later, gotta get the babies down for a nap so I can shell some more peas in peace.


I wish I could shell a mess with you!  I can't believe I said that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Why the heck am I hearing the tornado siren in town??


Maybe they want you to pull over


Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on Dawn's doctor to call.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.


 I know lots of people needed prayers right now, i'm sure the big guy already knows.


rhbama3 said:


> We are back in the holding area after the biopsy. She did fine. We have to get achest xray to make sure she doesnt have a pneumo and then we'll hesd home. We is tired....



Glad to hear a lil good news.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> We are back in the holding area after the biopsy. She did fine. We have to get achest xray to make sure she doesnt have a pneumo and then we'll hesd home. We is tired....





Still thinking and praying for ya'll Pookie !!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)

ham, egg, cheese sandwich fo lunch


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



What's the matter lil fella?


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Prayers for all the wives  We had a small scare as well with my wife, but it appears to be ok.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> What's the matter lil fella?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)

where mud go?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Prayers for all the wives  We had a small scare as well with my wife, but it appears to be ok.





hdm03 said:


> anyone?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> anyone?



Look at you, you on a roll


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Look at you, you on a roll



I was lookin' fer ya


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> where mud go?



His truck got stuck in the driveway


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



It'll be ok lil fella


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 quit watching it.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2013)

Bout that magic moment! Ya'll have a good weekend. I'm going to catch some sharkys and such. 







I'll check back in to see if Quack has heard anything


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that magic moment! Ya'll have a good weekend. I'm going to catch some sharkys and such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bye , post some pics so we can be jealous.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that magic moment! Ya'll have a good weekend. I'm going to catch some sharkys and such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Have Fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2013)

I am here...................................

prayers for rh, Quack,  KY, and families........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> I am here...................................
> 
> prayers for rh, Quack,  KY, and families........


Finally!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2013)

Still waiting on the call.  On top of everythang else, Dawn has bronchiatis, went to town to run some errands for her and got accosted by a drunken black man at the gas pumps, I'm having a bad day, and he was REAL close to having one.  Went to Zaxby's to get the wife something to eat, paid with a $100 bill and left without my change . 

Turned around and got my change then off to CVS to get her prescription, they had half of what she needs. 


Is there any possible way that myself, Pookie, and Slip are all related ???


----------



## David Parker (Sep 25, 2013)

I would add pea-shooter to the thread title.  Lotsa folks underestimate them.


----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still waiting on the call.  On top of everythang else, Dawn has bronchiatis, went to town to run some errands for her and got accosted by a drunken black man at the gas pumps, I'm having a bad day, and he was REAL close to having one.  Went to Zaxby's to get the wife something to eat, paid with a $100 bill and left without my change .
> 
> Turned around and got my change then off to CVS to get her prescription, they had half of what she needs.
> 
> ...



well.....at least you made me feel better about my day.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> I am here...................................
> 
> prayers for rh, Quack,  KY, and families........



Hello here, i mean Dirt.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still waiting on the call.  On top of everythang else, Dawn has bronchiatis, went to town to run some errands for her and got accosted by a drunken black man at the gas pumps, I'm having a bad day, and he was REAL close to having one.  Went to Zaxby's to get the wife something to eat, paid with a $100 bill and left without my change .
> 
> Turned around and got my change then off to CVS to get her prescription, they had half of what she needs.
> 
> ...


yes, I do believe ya'll are............... Do I need to come over there & take over taking care of our MizDawn?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hello here, i mean Dirt.


----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hello here, i mean Dirt.





see sig line.............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> see sig line.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

Keebs done figured out a new trick


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2013)

Just got the call, just so ya'll will know, she's been diagnosed of breast cancer.  Got to go back to Augusta in the morning for MRI and more testing.  It's gonna be okay.

Thanks for everything ya'll!!


We've been thru alot in the past 25 yrs, and we'll make it thru this !!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


>





He skeered me! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Still waiting on the call.  On top of everythang else, Dawn has bronchiatis, went to town to run some errands for her and got accosted by a drunken black man at the gas pumps, I'm having a bad day, and he was REAL close to having one.  Went to Zaxby's to get the wife something to eat, paid with a $100 bill and left without my change .
> 
> Turned around and got my change then off to CVS to get her prescription, they had half of what she needs.
> 
> ...






Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got the call, just so ya'll will know, she's been diagnosed of breast cancer.  Got to go back to Augusta in the morning for MRI and more testing.  It's gonna be okay.
> 
> Thanks for everything ya'll!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got the call, just so ya'll will know, she's been diagnosed of breast cancer.  Got to go back to Augusta in the morning for MRI and more testing.  It's gonna be okay.
> 
> Thanks for everything ya'll!!
> 
> ...


    ya'll got my  & 's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs done figured out a new trick









Crickett said:


>


 I sowwy...........


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> We are back in the holding area after the biopsy. She did fine. We have to get achest xray to make sure she doesnt have a pneumo and then we'll hesd home. We is tired....





Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got the call, just so ya'll will know, she's been diagnosed of breast cancer.  Got to go back to Augusta in the morning for MRI and more testing.  It's gonna be okay.
> 
> Thanks for everything ya'll!!
> 
> ...



Dang fellas, Sorry to hear that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got the call, just so ya'll will know, she's been diagnosed of breast cancer.  Got to go back to Augusta in the morning for MRI and more testing.  It's gonna be okay.
> 
> Thanks for everything ya'll!!
> 
> ...






Keebs said:


> I sowwy...........



That one with the chair is a good one.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That one with the chair is a good one.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2013)

Listening to the Fish & they just played this song......


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got the call, just so ya'll will know, she's been diagnosed of breast cancer.  Got to go back to Augusta in the morning for MRI and more testing.  It's gonna be okay.
> 
> Thanks for everything ya'll!!
> 
> ...





You know how to get in touch with me if you need anything, you hear?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok Mud, ya ready?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2013)

Bye y'all!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Bye y'all!


Where ya' goin?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2013)

think  I'll go ovair


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Listening to the Fish & they just played this song......





Thanks Crickett, er uhm, you wet my eyes . .


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where ya' goin?



To cook dinner/supper....duh



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Crickett, er uhm, you wet my eyes . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Crickett, er uhm, you wet my eyes . .


Hang in there buddy.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

After half a Day at Vanderbilt I dont know much more than I did, alot of test and scans. Told her to limit here speaking to basically a whisper and be back the first of October for more test. Thanks for the prayers and well wishes.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> After half a Day at Vanderbilt I dont know much more than I did, alot of test and scans. Told her to limit here speaking to basically a whisper and be back the first of October for more test. Thanks for the prayers and well wishes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> After half a Day at Vanderbilt I dont know much more than I did, alot of test and scans. Told her to limit here speaking to basically a whisper and be back the first of October for more test. Thanks for the prayers and well wishes.


And more are on their way. Y'all hang in there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> After half a Day at Vanderbilt I dont know much more than I did, alot of test and scans. Told her to limit here speaking to basically a whisper and be back the first of October for more test. Thanks for the prayers and well wishes.



If I had something unusual or unique, Vandy is to hospital to figure it out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2013)

Here ya go Cricket. I did this one in Church two Sunday's ago. 
It's like Lay's Potato chips, you can't listen to it just one time.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still waiting on the call.  On top of everythang else, Dawn has bronchiatis, went to town to run some errands for her and got accosted by a drunken black man at the gas pumps, I'm having a bad day, and he was REAL close to having one.  Went to Zaxby's to get the wife something to eat, paid with a $100 bill and left without my change .
> 
> Turned around and got my change then off to CVS to get her prescription, they had half of what she needs.
> 
> ...



I must be y'alls sister 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got the call, just so ya'll will know, she's been diagnosed of breast cancer.  Got to go back to Augusta in the morning for MRI and more testing.  It's gonna be okay.
> 
> Thanks for everything ya'll!!
> 
> ...



Dang. Just....Dang. Happy thoughts sent your way. 




KyDawg said:


> After half a Day at Vanderbilt I dont know much more than I did, alot of test and scans. Told her to limit here speaking to basically a whisper and be back the first of October for more test. Thanks for the prayers and well wishes.



You got some happy thoughts headed your way, too!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here ya go Cricket. I did this one in Church two Sunday's ago.
> It's like Lay's Potato chips, you can't listen to it just one time.




Love Third Day!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey y'all. Long time no post. I know Robert has kept you all up to date and I appreciate all the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2013)

Mill, Charlie, and Robert, well wishes and prayers for y'all and your loved ones.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 25, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Hey y'all. Long time no post. I know Robert has kept you all up to date and I appreciate all the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Hey y'all. Long time no post. I know Robert has kept you all up to date and I appreciate all the thoughts and prayers.




We love you Bubbete, thoughts and prayers for you gal friend !!!




Jeff C. said:


> Mill, Charlie, and Robert, well wishes and prayers for y'all and your loved ones.





Thanks JeffrEY


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We love you Bubbete, thoughts and prayers for you gal friend !!!



And for you and Dawn.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We love you Bubbete, thoughts and prayers for you gal friend !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bubbette said:


> And for you and Dawn.




Our prayers and support go to all of you and KY wife too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks ya'll.   It means the world to us for your thoughts and prayers.


Life is short, and we try to make the most of it!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2013)

Somebody living up this thread with some good kick arse music !!!!  I can't take anymore sadness !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mill, Charlie, and Robert, well wishes and prayers for y'all and your loved ones.



Thanks Chief.


----------



## kracker (Sep 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody living up this thread with some good kick arse music !!!!  I can't take anymore sadness !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Hey y'all. Long time no post. I know Robert has kept you all up to date and I appreciate all the thoughts and prayers.


Hey Bubbette!!!! Glad you dropped in on us!!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Bubbette!!!! Glad you dropped in on us!!



I may be on here for most of the night shift. I'm not allowed to lie down right now so I have to sleep in the recliner. Wonder if I can get hold of Bubba's red button during the night?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2013)

kracker said:


>



I figured i was the only one in georgia who loved the Dexateens! 
I've got their Singlwide CD and it is awesome. Not bad at all for a garage band from Tuscaloosa!


----------



## kracker (Sep 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I figured i was the only one in georgia who loved the Dexateens!
> I've got their Singlwide CD and it is awesome. Not bad at all for a garage band from Tuscaloosa!


I've saw them live a couple of times opening for The Driveby Truckers and they flat turn it on live.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2013)

Nudder dead possum. That's three in the last month. Maybe they'll take a hint eventually.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2013)

DBT here


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Nudder dead possum. That's three in the last month. Maybe they'll take a hint eventually.


I guess the annual migration is under way. 


kracker said:


> I've saw them live a couple of times opening for The Driveby Truckers and they flat turn it on live.


Love that group too. May need to make me a new CD tonight. You done flung a cravin' on me. 



Hankus said:


> DBT here



Evening, cuz!


----------



## kracker (Sep 25, 2013)

Hankus said:


> DBT here


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess the annual migration is under way.
> 
> Love that group too. May need to make me a new CD tonight. You done flung a cravin' on me.
> 
> ...





kracker said:


>



evenin fellers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2013)

kracker said:


>





Er uhm , okay. I ran into our log home a coupla times, I feel betta . . .


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm , okay. I ran into our log home a coupla times, I feel betta . . .



Go shoot some road signs and churn up some mud, bro!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Go shoot some road signs and churn up some mud, bro!



gotta be one that needs a new hole someres


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2013)

How bout this...................


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2013)

got a couple12 or so lefted


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2013)

Mernin  kids, today is my Thursday.....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2013)

nirnin


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 25, 2013)

Bama, Quack, KyDawg, Blood, and Bubbette My heart goes out to Ya'll this evening!!...........I pray for good news tomorrow!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bama, Quack, KyDawg, Blood, and Bubbette My heart goes out to Ya'll this evening!!...........I pray for good news tomorrow!!



Thank you sir.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bama, Quack, KyDawg, Blood, and Bubbette My heart goes out to Ya'll this evening!!...........I pray for good news tomorrow!!



Thanks Mr Ruttn, I was just happy today that the Dr did not jump right into surgery. I think that was a good sign.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Thank you sir.





KyDawg said:


> Thanks Mr Ruttn, I was just happy today that the Dr did not jump right into surgery. I think that was a good sign.


Give a big hug to the ones dear to you from me!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2013)

yall gots em


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Hey y'all. Long time no post. I know Robert has kept you all up to date and I appreciate all the thoughts and prayers.



Hey Bubbette hope you get better soon too! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody living up this thread with some good kick arse music !!!!  I can't take anymore sadness !!!



I'm sorry.....I won't play no more sad music. I just had to post that one though b/c it came on the radio right after I read your post about Dawn. 



turtlebug said:


> Nudder dead possum. That's three in the last month. Maybe they'll take a hint eventually.







Hankus said:


>



 I like Blackberry Smoke! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> How bout this...................


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2013)

All alone in here & my glass is empty.......


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2013)

Refill.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 25, 2013)

Hankus said:


>



I went to school with a couple of them fellars!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Refill.....



I'm with ya......its a party all nighter for me


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

Think I will have a glass of wine, been a long day and I am not getting sleepy.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm with ya......its a party all nighter for me



I can't party much longer. Wine makes me sleepy.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> All alone in here & my glass is empty.......



What you Drankin??


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Think I will have a glass of wine, been a long day and I am not getting sleepy.







 I'm on my last glass.......bottle is empty!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What you Drankin??



Robert Mondavi Private Selection Cabernet Sauvignon



swooo thank goodness for auto correct cause I'm sure I misspelled most of that!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Robert Mondavi Private Selection Cabernet Sauvignon


I've got a few bottles of Coursons Muscadine Wine!!

Will that work??


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've got a few bottles of Coursons Muscadine Wine!!
> 
> Will that work??



  

I like most wine except for white....never really cared for their flavor

My hubby is taking me to Chateau Elan for a wine tasting & I'm soooo excited about it!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2013)

Darn my glass is empty again! 


~sigh~ Reckon it's time for bed!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2013)

My son is talkin in his sleep!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I like most wine except for white....never really cared for their flavor
> 
> My hubby is taking me to Chateau Elan for a wine tasting & I'm soooo excited about it!



Look up 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Coursons-Winery/126505144028843


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Look up
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Coursons-Winery/126505144028843



I googled it after you posted the name. They are not far from our house in Greensboro. Might have to talk the hubby into trying some of their wine. 

The last bottle of muscadine wine we had came from Gatlinburg & he was mad cause I didn't share.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## kracker (Sep 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm on my last glass.......bottle is empty!



I really want to post a Gary Stewart video but I don't know how to on this iPhone.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2013)

chinapaknees food at 1 in the mornin cant be good for you..... 

whashewwant... uuuh give me a large rice with extra msg and a side of cat... youwant eggwo... uuuh sure! figh nine nine bigboy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> chinapaknees food at 1 in the mornin cant be good for you.....
> 
> whashewwant... uuuh give me a large rice with extra msg and a side of cat... youwant eggwo... uuuh sure! figh nine nine bigboy



cat/dog   such decisions

beating the white screen priceless


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> chinapaknees food at 1 in the mornin cant be good for you.....
> 
> whashewwant... uuuh give me a large rice with extra msg and a side of cat... youwant eggwo... uuuh sure! figh nine nine bigboy



What???

No flied lice?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cat/dog   such decisions
> 
> beating the white screen priceless




Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Gobblin and MC.  

Gobblin, I am thinking that you did not sleep at all last night since you beat that upcoming white screen.  Thankfully, I was getting my "beauty sleep" about that time, because Lord knows, I surely need it.   

I woke up at 4:20 AM and I went ahead and got up and washed a load of laundry, read the newspaper, ate some breakfast, and then decided to turn on the computer and check in with all of you.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 26, 2013)

What just happened?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What???
> 
> No flied lice?



Something like that! Never trust a restaurant that don't take out there trash!

Mernin all you lazy knuckle dragging drivellers


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2013)

Mornin kids.....another day, another dollar. Off to ATL.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....another day, another dollar. Off to ATL.



Tell all those fine folks inside the big circle hello for me...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning, Pop tarts for breakfast. Got to get some work done, later.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2013)

Herro


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 26, 2013)

Macy's is having a 25% off sale on all Coach handbags. Ends today.

I get paid next week.

That gives me the sadz.   





Mernin


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2013)

Heading to Augusta, more testing for Dawn.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heading to Augusta, more testing for Dawn.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

Mornin................  list is long and my heart heavy, .............. but trying to get my positive groove going.......... 
Morning!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Macy's is having a 25% off sale on all Coach handbags. Ends today.
> 
> I get paid next week.
> 
> ...









Hooked On Quack said:


> Heading to Augusta, more testing for Dawn.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heading to Augusta, more testing for Dawn.



Good luck buddy.....I'll be thinking about ya'll


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mornin................  list is long and my heart heavy, .............. but trying to get my positive groove going..........
> Morning!





Yep, my thoughts and prayers are with those here who need them.

My regards...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

white screen kills........60 miles north of Macoon......roll south


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

Unk, Dawn


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


even the cat was bewildered!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2013)

Bored?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



That poor rascal has been chewin a while.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That poor rascal has been chewin a while.


Must be baccer.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

yep


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Bored?


Just a little............... you just now noticing?  


sinclair1 said:


> Must be baccer.


nope, popcorn with milk duds......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep


 that is staged.............. look where all their glasses are..........


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2013)

What kinda men are y'all, huh? This is suppose to be the Manly of Mans driveler about knives, tomahawks, axes, blades & guns and I have yet to see the 1st one posted.....







Hankus said:


> yep


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Just a little............... you just now noticing?



Umm....well.....yeah I was too busy teaching the kids.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Macy's is having a 25% off sale on all Coach handbags. Ends today.
> 
> I get paid next week.
> 
> ...



Put it on the credit card and pay it off when you get paid. It's called creative financing. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Heading to Augusta, more testing for Dawn.



Prayers for Dawn.  

Good news from me. My pneumo is smaller. I still have to use oxygen and have another night to sleep in the recliner, but it's smaller. 

We should have preliminary results tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> What kinda men are y'all, huh? This is suppose to be the Manly of Mans driveler about knives, tomahawks, axes, blades & guns and I have yet to see the 1st one posted.....





Crickett said:


> Umm....well.....yeah I was too busy teaching the kids.


 oopppss, forgotted about that............... what's today's lesson(s)?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2013)

This manly enough?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Put it on the credit card and pay it off when you get paid. It's called creative financing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey there, my sweet Bubbette!!!  Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This manly enough?


must be for you, you're the one that's posted it.........


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Put it on the credit card and pay it off when you get paid. It's called creative financing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Keebs said:


> oopppss, forgotted about that............... what's today's lesson(s)?



We did a liquid experiment to see the different density of liquids.
Worked on: 
Spelling words
Integers
Diagramming Sentences
Counted Money
U.S. History
Read library books

That's all for today! We are done! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> This manly enough?



No No:


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey there, my sweet Bubbette!!!  Glad you're feeling better!



thanks, me too. Hopefully yesterday was my last procedure. Bubba and I have decided that the docs are just using me to try out new equipment now.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> must be for you, you're the one that's posted it.........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> We did a liquid experiment to see the different density of liquids.
> Worked on:
> Spelling words
> Integers
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> thanks, me too. Hopefully yesterday was my last procedure. _*Bubba and I have decided that the docs are just using me to try out new equipment now.*_


 well tell them you get a commission from it then since you're the human guinea pig!!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well tell them you get a commission from it then since you're the human guinea pig!!



My name now is HPC - Human Pin Cushion


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> My name now is HPC - Human Pin Cushion


aawwww, I'm sowwy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> must be for you, you're the one that's posted it.........



  The picture alone surpasses my manly quota for the day


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The picture alone surpasses my manly quota for the day


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

bone quiz 1 today...missed the notice....failed .....the words jus wouldn come to me .......bet I smoke Tuesdays tho


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> bone quiz 1 today...missed the notice....failed .....the words jus wouldn come to me .......bet I smoke Tuesdays tho


And I bet you will!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

hope we get enough quizzes to drop one


kinda puts things in perspective tho....I'm worried bout a quiz and others are worried about life an health


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

I found hdm03 warming up to do his twerkin...........


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I found hdm03 warming up to do his twerkin...........



Don't i looks good


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

oh wow, this one is kewl!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Don't i looks good


 yeah, ya do......................... in da beginning................  lemme see if I can find da "afterwards"!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> oh wow, this one is kewl!!!



is that what it'll look like when the sun splodes


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Don't i looks good





Keebs said:


> yeah, ya do......................... in da beginning................  lemme see if I can find da "afterwards"!



well, uumm, dude, I was trying to get a capture of your routine and well, I'm sorry.........................


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> is that what it'll look like when the sun splodes


 IDK, but it's mesmerizin, ain't it?


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2013)

I hit my first deer last night and still feel bad about it... Of course it had a be a fawn that just lost its spots.

But I admit I was going a tad too fast and the dirt road was wet. Had I slammed on the brakes my buddy woulda slid into me, and had I swerved I woulda slid into the woods, so I didn't do anything but let off and hit it directly. Didn't do anything to the truck other than leave some fur behind and loosen the bumper a little more....I got lucky, fawn ... not so much.




Oh, and of course im getting made fun of ... I happily pull the trigger on deer all the time and don't feel the least bit bad ... but I hit one and feel awful. Totally different IMO. 
__________________


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

slip said:


> I hit my first deer last night and still feel bad about it... Of course it had a be a fawn that just lost its spots.
> 
> But I admit I was going a tad too fast and the dirt road was wet. Had I slammed on the brakes my buddy woulda slid into me, and had I swerved I woulda slid into the woods, so I didn't do anything but let off and hit it directly. Didn't do anything to the truck other than leave some fur behind and loosen the bumper a little more....I got lucky, fawn ... not so much.
> 
> ...


 Know what ya mean, Moppett............. one is intentional, the other isn't, let them joke, you know the difference!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


 Hiya Charlie!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2013)

that was hurtful.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2013)

No PM sent.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

howdy Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

No PM recieved.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

What's up Hank?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

not much, jus piddlin rite now


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

Gonna try something. This is just a test.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

from my phone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2013)

That just yells fun  mud!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 752551from my phone


 oh yeah, happy dance time!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

The very next pic with mud all over just says pic failed


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> The very next pic with mud all over just says pic failed



It wont upload


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

manly item


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

What about now


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> It wont upload


try to re-size it smaller before you upload it..........


Hankus said:


> manly item


I LOVE that color!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

manly items


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> manly item


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 752553
> What about now


what'd ya have to do?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> manly items


careful, Hanky, you're almost making me swoon!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

manly


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

Manly  man's frige


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

Man hunt....never too many shooting implement options


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

thnks sinclair


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 26, 2013)

Man purse.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

Manly man's pocket knife


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Man purse.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Man purse.



Its a satchel 

wheres Strych, he knows a satchel when he see's one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2013)

hank, you making me feel like my man card is null and void


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>





Hankus said:


> Its a satchel
> 
> wheres Strych, he knows a satchel when he see's one.





You want I should start posting pics of moobs?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

Man hint


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Man purse.









turtlebug said:


> You want I should start posting pics of moobs?


NOOOoooooooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> what'd ya have to do?



Nothing , just tried bout 10 times


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

Tbug.....no, dont do that


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

AWWWLLLLLL HAAAAIIIILLLLL Man King Mud


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Nothing , just tried bout 10 times


only thing would be to try & re-size it......... but then, I don't have a "bat phone" so I wouldn't know.......... 
OH, last chance........ the other 4 ducks are getting picked up tomorrow.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

Some before and after







Got to get the seats redone and put on some diamond plated kick plates.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

I see me, I see mud,........where's the half man in here


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Some before and after
> View attachment 752561
> 
> View attachment 752562
> ...


Oh I need one of those!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> AWWWLLLLLL HAAAAIIIILLLLL Man King Mud





Keebs said:


> only thing would be to try & re-size it......... but then, I don't have a "bat phone" so I wouldn't know..........
> OH, last chance........ the other 4 ducks are getting picked up tomorrow.............



Dont know how or see how to do all that, and no thanks i got enuff birds walking around on the hill.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2013)

slip said:


> I hit my first deer last night and still feel bad about it... Of course it had a be a fawn that just lost its spots.
> 
> But I admit I was going a tad too fast and the dirt road was wet. Had I slammed on the brakes my buddy woulda slid into me, and had I swerved I woulda slid into the woods, so I didn't do anything but let off and hit it directly. Didn't do anything to the truck other than leave some fur behind and loosen the bumper a little more....I got lucky, fawn ... not so much.
> 
> ...



I've hit a deer before too. It was a doe. I felt bad too. I didn't even see her. It was dark & I didn't have time to stop. After I hit her the car behind me ran over the whole carcass & kept right on goin while I sat in my car on the side of the road scared & freakin out. I was only 19 at the time. 



mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 752551from my phone



Sweet! 



Keebs said:


> oh yeah, happy dance time!







Hankus said:


> manly item



Oooo....that's purty! 



Hankus said:


> manly items



Cool! 


Hankus said:


> Manly  man's frige


With a girly lookin beer pokin it's neck in the pic. 



turtlebug said:


> Man purse.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

Man what a Jeep


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tbug, you put more pics like that in our man thread and i'm gonna get Nic to put you in time out.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I've hit a deer before too. It was a doe. I felt bad too. I didn't even see her. It was dark & I didn't have time to stop. After I hit her the car behind me ran over the whole carcass & kept right on goin while I sat in my car on the side of the road scared & freakin out. I was only 19 at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think its a Shocktop.....dunno


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Man what a Jeep



The only Jeep I would rather have than a Scrambler.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

Upgraded motor to make Jeep more manly.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

Man Van


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I've hit a deer before too. It was a doe. I felt bad too. I didn't even see her. It was dark & I didn't have time to stop. After I hit her the car behind me ran over the whole carcass & kept right on goin while I sat in my car on the side of the road scared & freakin out. I was only 19 at the time.
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> ...


 Looky, we gots us another mult-quote queen!!


mudracing101 said:


> Tbug, you put more pics like that in our man thread and i'm gonna get Nic to put you in time out.


yeah, lemme know how that works out for ya, big boy!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

Rugged manly engine of my rugged, rotted, manly never ending project


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2013)

Here's a Man's Man........


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

Improvised temporary Man table


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Tbug, you put more pics like that in our man thread and i'm gonna get Nic to put you in time out.





hdm03 said:


> Here's a Man's Man........






And Mud wants to tell Nic on me?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

hdm03.....what did tbug promise you  I jus wanna know fore Nic bans ya


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2013)

hdm, I asked you to keep that picture private


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

Man's truck bed


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

Stupid phone wont upload pics,


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

man I'll be glad to get to a new page


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

man I shouldn't hafta see that much man on this screen


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

He's twice the man I am


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2013)

Ya'll want to see a fo rizzle real man?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

man is that cycle over loaded


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Ya'll want to see a fo rizzle real man?



- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - no


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2013)

Most manly pic I can find right now


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

man oh man is this gettin old faster than I thalt it would


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2013)

This should brang out Stang and re-dirt.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

strang an dirt dont like Mylie


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2013)

where did eva body go?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Most manly pic I can find right now



I remember that truck


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> strang an dirt dont like Mylie



That is correct.....they ain't into girlz


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I remember that truck



  its not something that is easily forgotten... Something that ugly is easily burnt into our memory


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> And Mud wants to tell Nic on me?


rEALLY!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Most manly pic I can find right now


 You missin part of yo truck...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> rEALLY!



You too quit


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You missin part of yo truck...........



And he said i got stuck


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

the faster it is the uglier it can be


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2013)

what if its slow and ugly?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what if its slow and ugly?



Then it would be a Ford


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Looky, we gots us another mult-quote queen!!
> 
> yeah, lemme know how that works out for ya, big boy!



 Learnt it from you! 



Hankus said:


> man I shouldn't hafta see that much man on this screen





Hankus said:


> man is that cycle over loaded



Oh good gosh...... that reminds me of the chick we saw on a motorcycle this past Sunday.  I don't know which was sufferin more......her motorcycle or her jeans. 




mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 752582


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Then it would be a Ford


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> the faster it is the uglier it can be



true dat


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

Post 500


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

post502


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2013)

look at me


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> look at me


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

Where errybody go??


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2013)

Herro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Herro?



Where you been?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

He gone


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2013)

I right here; gettin ready to tinkle on the fire and call in da dogs.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2013)

Now he gone


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2013)

Keebs , i'm lockin up , get the truck and ice. I'm gone ya'll, later.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , i'm lockin up , get the truck and ice. I'm gone ya'll, later.


On it! Let's roll!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> On it! Let's roll!



I've rolled in.   Now who left their bike in my yard?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 26, 2013)

Are we about to have a cold snap or what? 


My right knee is screaming today. The left don't get so bad, it's only been fixed once, they've been into the right one three times and its way sensitive to weather changes.

I might need a golf cart for FPG , if this keeps up.


----------



## MAC2 (Sep 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Are we about to have a cold snap or what?
> 
> 
> My right knee is screaming today. The left don't get so bad, it's only been fixed once, they've been into the right one three times and its way sensitive to weather changes.
> ...



Billy said he would drive that golf cart for ya if it had 2 donuts.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

give him 2 beers an Billy'll drive anything


----------



## MAC2 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> give him 2 beers an Billy'll drive anything



That's relatively inexpensive. I woulda thunk 12.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Are we about to have a cold snap or what?
> 
> 
> My right knee is screaming today. The left don't get so bad, it's only been fixed once, they've been into the right one three times and its way sensitive to weather changes.
> ...



You're probably right! My left knee has been bothering me this week too! It's the only one I've had surgery on.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2013)

Tonight is my Friday..... I'm so looking forward to sleeping while its dark outside!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey T-Bug.....


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey T-Bug.....



That was probably taken at the mall here.    


Speaking of.... 


Perfect fall color. 

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...ambskin-leather-giant-21-silver-work-bag.html


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2013)

Evenin Ladies.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin Ladies.



Hiya hawt old-man wake-up caller.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hiya hawt old-man wake-up caller.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I was at work. 


We weren't busy, that's why I answered.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2013)

Just got home, surgery is Tuesday..  erverythangs gonna be alright . ..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I was at work.
> 
> 
> We weren't busy, that's why I answered.






Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got home, surgery is Tuesday..  erverythangs gonna be alright . ..



Good news bro. Give me a shout when you can.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That was probably taken at the mall here.
> 
> 
> Speaking of....
> ...







Oh I like that one! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got home, surgery is Tuesday..  erverythangs gonna be alright . ..




 everything goes well on Tuesday & for her to have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got home, surgery is Tuesday..  erverythangs gonna be alright . ..



Awesome news my friend!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Awesome news my friend!



Great to hear that Quack.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 26, 2013)

Goodnight.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

Good ta hear Unk


----------



## kracker (Sep 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got home, surgery is Tuesday..  erverythangs gonna be alright . ..



Great news to hear right before my bedtime!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2013)

Talked to sis today, her an Zoe is doin fine, but she was a lil upset. Seems the girl in the room beside hers lost her baby yesterday.  fer them folks, I dunno who they are, but He does.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Here's a Man's Man........






hdm03 said:


> look at me


Is that you??:.........Poser..... I thought you said you rode a Harley!!

Hdm03 Rides a Suzuki!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> View attachment 752747
> 
> Is that you??:.........Poser..... I thought you said you rode a Harley!!
> 
> Hdm03 Rides a Suzuki!!



What the......... I got them same flip flops!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 27, 2013)

Rutt, shame on you.   I need some eye wash first thing this morning.   Luckily I hadn't eaten b'fast yet.

Coffee is in order on TGIF



 

Thinking about food now.

Great news Quack.     May the surgery go as expected.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

Wakey wakey


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2013)

Eggs and bakey.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2013)

The wild wonderful whites of west Virginia


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

Man I didn't realize how rough this weekend was gonna be for Mini-Me. 

They've gotta go to Camden tonight for the game, get back around.1:30 am.

Then she's gotta be back to the school at 8:30 in the morning for a competition in Coffee County and they won't be home til about 1:00 am AGAIN.

I'm not even gonna attempt to wake that baby up on Sunday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Man I didn't realize how rough this weekend was gonna be for Mini-Me.
> 
> They've gotta go to Camden tonight for the game, get back around.1:30 am.
> 
> ...



All in a days work.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> The wild wonderful whites of west Virginia



Thems really McDurdlesons


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

It feels too good out this morning to stay cooped up in here. 54° is just right for ramblin round.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 27, 2013)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS THIS MORNING !!!



I made the mistake of catching up on reading the previous 12 hours or so and........ dang, I wish that I hadn't looked at that photo posted up above. 

Man, that photo is enough to Gag a Maggot !!!  I swear it looks more like  Chaz Bono complete with the oversized every thing body parts   and also the rainbow colors that he/she loves so much.  If this person was told to "haul butt", I bet they would have to make at least three trips.  


I know that poor little Suzuki motorcycle must be screaming for this overblown load to get off soon.  

************************************

Now to the serious side this morning. 

Quack, thanks for the update.  I surely Pray that everything will go well for Ms. Dawn and you this coming Tuesday and beyond.  I just talked with my Texas girlfriend and gave her the latest update about Ms. Dawn.  She sends her best to both of you as well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS THIS MORNING !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That photo clearly violates the nudity regs here on the forum. Moobs and Boobs are the same thing, somebody should be banded for posting such vulgarities.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS THIS MORNING !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basher, just a "person" trying to find their place in the world.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Basher, just a "person" trying to find their place in the world.....


Figures. All you lefties stick together.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Figures. All you lefties stick together.



That wasn't very nice.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That wasn't very nice.....


It is 60Grit Friday. Suck it up cupcake and quit being such an Alice.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is 60Grit Friday. Suck it up cupcake and quit being such an Alice.



You got it Sparky


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You got it Sparky


Sparky, pffffffffft, he's a pathetic little drunkard. 60Grit made short work of him.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

Morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning.


How long did it take you to figure that one out Einstein?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sparky, pffffffffft, he's a pathetic little drunkard. 60Grit made short work of him.


Dangitman... 


mudracing101 said:


> Morning.



Thanks for not adding the Good to the morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How long did it take you to figure that one out Einstein?



Aint you got some yards to go rake.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint you got some yards to go rake.


Messicans use backpack blowers now days. Try to catch up to this century old man.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint you got some yards to go rake.



He no speaky English


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Messicans use backpack blowers now days. Try to catch up to this century old man.



Well aint you got some blowing to go do then.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> He no speaky English



He feeling frisky this morning with this lil cool snap.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> He no speaky English




What?




mudracing101 said:


> Well aint you got some blowing to go do then.



That's not my yob Earlene.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> He feeling frisky this morning with this lil cool snap.



Yep, I see a good ol fashion weggie in his future next weekend.... And I'm going to be there to take the pics


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep, I see a good ol fashion weggie in his future next weekend.... And I'm going to be there to take the pics


I like my weggie's baked wif a little asiago and parmessan cheese. 
Weggie au gratin I believe it's called. 

If you'd have eaten your weggies when you were a wittle boy you wouldn't be such a midget.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like my weggie's baked wif a little asiago and parmessan cheese.
> Weggie au gratin I believe it's called.
> 
> If you'd have eaten your weggies when you were a wittle boy you wouldn't be such a midget.



Ritalin works wonders.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep, I see a good ol fashion weggie in his future next weekend.... And I'm going to be there to take the pics



Just get you a border patrol sticker for your truck. When you pull up old baldy will go running.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2013)

Mornin kids.......wow, y'all is frisky dis mornin!

Today is my.....uh.....whatever......6 more days to go!


Hope all goes well on Tuesday for MizDawn.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ritalin works wonders.


Headin out the door now. You'll be gettin your work wake up call soon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.......wow, y'all is frisky dis mornin!
> 
> Today is my.....uh.....whatever......6 more days to go!
> 
> ...



Good morning Jeffro.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just get you a border patrol sticker for your truck. When you pull up old baldy will go running.


Ruttnbuck and skeered of him.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like my weggie's baked wif a little asiago and parmessan cheese.
> Weggie au gratin I believe it's called.
> 
> If you'd have eaten your weggies when you were a wittle boy you wouldn't be such a midget.



That's veggies messican..... Now stop hitting me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That's veggies messican..... Now stop hitting me!


I still don't understand why you're skeered of them. You murikans are weird sometimes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2013)

Sleep monster is knocking at my door...

On the other hand shooting chickens with a Red Rider is really entertaining.... Kinda better than a bug zapper and a 6pk


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

Lord have mercy, next Friday can't get here soon enough.  

Buncha wound up folks around here.    

I feel a creek wadin' comin on.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ruttnbuck and skeered of him.



 say again??


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I still don't understand why you're skeered of them. You murikans are weird sometimes.



Want some grilled iguana?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I feel a creek wadin' comin on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Jeffro.



Good Mornin Mudro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Lord have mercy, next Friday can't get here soon enough.
> 
> Buncha wound up folks around here.
> 
> I feel a creek wadin' comin on.



Tell me you have your name on the back of your belt.... County gals is da best!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Mornin Mudro!



Playing favorites I see.....teachers pet!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Tell me you have your name on the back of your belt.... County gals is da best!



Ahhh... negative ghostrider.  

In all honesty, I'll be the quiet one who will probably at some point during the day, be sitting on a bank with a bream buster and some crickets, just enjoying the scenery.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ahhh... negative ghostrider.
> 
> In all honesty, I'll be the quiet one who will probably at some point during the day, be sitting on a bank with a bream buster and some crickets, just enjoying the scenery.



quiet??????????????


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Mornin Mudro!



Hiya Chief. 

Can't wait to see you and Jag next weekend. 

Tell him not to forget the Ferrari, I wanna take it for a spin.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> quiet??????????????



You know I don't talk that much in person. 

















Cause it's too much trouble trying to get a word in edgewise with this bunch.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ahhh... negative ghostrider.
> 
> In all honesty, I'll be the quiet one who will probably at some point during the day, be sitting on a bank with a bream buster and some crickets, just enjoying the scenery.



Be ready for some company then.... My daughter is just like that, I hear daddy can we go fishing about 20x a week! Today I'm taking her fishing....she is stoked!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Be ready for some company then.... My daughter is just like that, I hear daddy can we go fishing about 20x a week! Today I'm taking her fishing....she is stoked!



I'd MUCH rather be fishing than sitting here in this office. 

I'm gonna have the Camry packed so bringing my baitcasters and tackle bags is gonna be out of the question. I figure I can squeeze the bream buster and some crickets or a pack of hot dogs in there somewhere. 

Me and her can find us a spot on the bank and chat.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'd MUCH rather be fishing than sitting here in this office.
> 
> I'm gonna have the Camry packed so bringing my baitcasters and tackle bags is gonna be out of the question. I figure I can squeeze the bream buster and some crickets or a pack of hot dogs in there somewhere.
> 
> Me and her can find us a spot on the bank and chat.



Sounds good, hope to see you next weekend!

Night folks and look for some fishing pics in my post pics of the kids thread...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 27, 2013)

GUUUD mernin folks!!  Seems everyone got outta bed all peachy today.
 Today= 5 years my bride has tolerated me... Poor gal


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> GUUUD mernin folks!!  Seems everyone got outta bed all peachy today.
> Today= 5 years my bride has tolerated me... Poor gal



Happy anniversary.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 27, 2013)

Mornin' Y'all!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> GUUUD mernin folks!!  Seems everyone got outta bed all peachy today.
> 
> Today= 5 years my bride has tolerated me... Poor gal



Everybody but my son  He's still upstairs pitching a tantrum. 



Happy Anniversary to y'all!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Everybody but my son  He's still upstairs pitching a tantrum.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary to y'all!




I can't blame him. I wanted to throw a hissy fit this morning too.  


Hey Crickett..... Look at this one.  

I've been in love with it for a LONG time. They just marked it down another $300.   

http://www.fashionphile.com/CHANEL-Leather-Modern-Chain-Tote-Metallic-Blue-42228

Now if they'll just drop it down another $700, I might be able to put it on layaway and pay it off in 12 months.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got home, surgery is Tuesday..  erverythangs gonna be alright . ..


 Good Deal, keep us posted and............. you know you can call me anytime! 


turtlebug said:


> Ritalin works wonders.










Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.......wow, y'all is frisky dis mornin!
> 
> Today is my.....uh.....whatever......6 more days to go!
> 
> ...


 Hiya Chief!!!!!





RANT for Today.............. Ain't NOTHING like pulling up to your gate at about 8:45 at night, after grocery shopping & being LOCKED OUT because some (insert many expletives here) from Irwin EMC didn't put the locks back on correctly!!!!!!!  Needless to say, I will be making additional phone calls to some key people this morning, my cousin that's on the Board, my niece that works there as well as the manager that has been there since the late 70's when my mother worked there......... and maybe some linemen I know just to make sure they all know "I AIN'T HAPPY!"
ok, rant over (still mad) but TGIF!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)

Gettin' ready fo my 3 day weekend


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You know I don't talk that much in person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okkkkkk


turtlebug said:


> I'd MUCH rather be fishing than sitting here in this office.
> 
> I'm gonna have the Camry packed so bringing my baitcasters and tackle bags is gonna be out of the question. I figure I can squeeze the bream buster and some crickets or a pack of hot dogs in there somewhere.
> 
> Me and her can find us a spot on the bank and chat.


Bait casters wont fit but you'll hang those canepoles out the window in a minute.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> GUUUD mernin folks!!  Seems everyone got outta bed all peachy today.
> Today= 5 years my bride has tolerated me... Poor gal


Congrats



Crickett said:


> Mornin' Y'all!



Good Morning Mrs. Crickett.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)

morning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)

gettin' close


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)

hey mud


----------



## kracker (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey y'all...


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)

happy day TP


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)

awwww hail kracker


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2013)

Morning Youngins.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal, keep us posted and............. you know you can call me anytime!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Keebs.


hdm03 said:


> Gettin' ready fo my 3 day weekend



I heard that you need to change your name to suz97.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> RANT for Today.............. Ain't NOTHING like pulling up to your gate at about 8:45 at night, after grocery shopping & being LOCKED OUT because some (insert many expletives here) from Irwin EMC didn't put the locks back on correctly!!!!!!!  Needless to say, I will be making additional phone calls to some key people this morning, my cousin that's on the Board, my niece that works there as well as the manager that has been there since the late 70's when my mother worked there......... and maybe some linemen I know just to make sure they all know "I AIN'T HAPPY!"
> ok, rant over (still mad) but TGIF!!




Girl, I would've been on the phone waking folks up last night.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I heard that you need to change your name to suz97.



Why come?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hey y'all...



Hey kracker, how you doing?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> happy day TP





KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins.



Morning.


Perfect timing Kracker


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Why come?



See post 537!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I can't blame him. I wanted to throw a hissy fit this morning too.
> 
> 
> Hey Crickett..... Look at this one.
> ...



 Girl you are .....sorry but that one is just plain ugly....




Keebs said:


> Good Deal, keep us posted and............. you know you can call me anytime!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Girl you are .....sorry but that one is just plain ugly....





That was hurtful. 










   

I don't know why, that blue metallic Chanel just keeps calling my name. 

But you're right, a LV Speedy Bandouliere 35 is much more practical.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> See post 537!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

Crickett, I can't resist...   

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Fendi...965679%2C&eItemId=prod161350007&cmCat=product



For $7200 I could find a WHOLE LOT MORE TO DO than buy the ugliest purse on earth.


----------



## kracker (Sep 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hey kracker, how you doing?





mudracing101 said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> Perfect timing Kracker



Hey tbug, I'm middlin'. Just keep finding out ways my ex screwed us over!


Pure luck, Mud!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That was hurtful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sowwy 



But it is ugly! 



turtlebug said:


> Crickett, I can't resist...
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Fendi...965679%2C&eItemId=prod161350007&cmCat=product
> 
> ...



 That resembles a Furby!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hey tbug, I'm middlin'. Just keep finding out ways my ex screwed us over!
> 
> 
> Pure luck, Mud!!





I'm sorry. 


Maybe a day with this bunch next weekend will cheer ya up?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Playing favorites I see.....teachers pet!



Sorry bro, had to go get ready, you know some manly primping! 



turtlebug said:


> Hiya Chief.
> 
> Can't wait to see you and Jag next weekend.
> 
> Tell him not to forget the Ferrari, I wanna take it for a spin.



 Hello darlin turtle  

He said he is holding off on the Ferrari for awhile, you want him to brang his pushmower? 



Keebs said:


> Good Deal, keep us posted and............. you know you can call me anytime!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Moanin schweetheart! Oooooooo, i knowed somebody was maaaaaadd!   



kracker said:


> Hey y'all...



Howdy, Kracker!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


> That resembles a Furby!



A Furby ain't even that ugly.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Girl, I would've been on the phone waking folks up last night.


Believe me, I was.............. just got off the phone with one of my all time fav guys that works there and guess what???  The ONE person I said would have done something THAT stupid is one of the ones that does meter checking!
 But I ain't done with them yet!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin schweetheart! Oooooooo, i knowed somebody was maaaaaadd!





kracker said:


> Hey tbug, I'm middlin'. Just keep finding out ways my ex screwed us over!
> 
> 
> Pure luck, Mud!!


 what she pull this time?
All Hail!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2013)

Next 2 days are gonna be rough.....gotta go listen to hip hop all day and into the night.    

But, I need da $$$!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2013)

Catch up with y'all later......y'all have a good Friday!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Catch up with y'all later......y'all have a good Friday!


 you too Chief!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Next 2 days are gonna be rough.....gotta go listen to hip hop all day and into the night.
> 
> But, I need da $$$!



hip to the hop to the hippity hop


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

I was bush hogging yesterday when I looked over and seen this dude walking on my shoulder. Being manly and all I just quickly back handed his butt to the ground and then screamed like a girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

He was huge


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)

Is that snow?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2013)

Good morning folks !!!



Gotta vacate Sunday night, spend all day in Augusta Monday, spending the night in Augusta, lumpectomy surgery Tuesday, followed by 6 weeks of chemo, and then 6 weeks of radiation.

She lost it when her surgeon told her she would lose her hair.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning folks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 BUT on da bright side............... we'll still have HER!!!  me some MizDawn!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning folks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate that for you and her. The wife and i donate and put forth what we can every year to the local breast awareness charities. Theres a good friend of my moms that goes above and beyond, of course she is a survivor. Prayers sent.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Is that snow?



I wished, it's sand. It was hot and sticky yesterday afternoon. Every spider , bug and creepy crawly was out yesterday in abundance.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning folks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dawn would be beautiful with sawgrass growing outta her head. She'll have it back in no time.  

We'd rather have a temporarily folliculaly challenged Dawn than no Dawn.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 752775
> 
> 
> I was bush hogging yesterday when I looked over and seen this dude walking on my shoulder. Being manly and all I just quickly back handed his butt to the ground and then screamed like a girl!!!!!!!!


 

Don't be postin things like that! No No: 

It skeered me! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning folks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember when my daddy lost all his hair from the chemo.

I know it's different for a man than a woman cause us women love our hair but just keep reminding her how beautiful she is.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 752775
> 
> 
> I was bush hogging yesterday when I looked over and seen this dude walking on my shoulder. Being manly and all I just quickly back handed his butt to the ground and then screamed like a girl!!!!!!!!


Dang Dude!!!!!!!!!!
OH.................. Good Morning!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Dawn would be beautiful with sawgrass growing outta her head. She'll have it back in no time.
> 
> We'd rather have a temporarily folliculaly challenged Dawn than no Dawn.


I'll second that!!!!!


----------



## kracker (Sep 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll second that!!!!!


I'll third it! Even though I've never met her, she has to be a good one to put up with you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2013)

This being nice to the wife all the time is killin me.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'll third it! Even though I've never met her, she has to be a good one to put up with you



Dawn is just awesome.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This being nice to the wife all the time is killin me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2013)

Ima 'bout ready to snap.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ima 'bout ready to snap.


call one of us 'for you do,mista!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Dawn would be beautiful with sawgrass growing outta her head. She'll have it back in no time.
> 
> We'd rather have a temporarily folliculaly challenged Dawn than no Dawn.



If my wife would grow sawgrass out of her head, that would be great!! I could you her for a ground or duck blind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2013)

Snaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Snaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap !!!


 do we need to send back up..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> do we need to send back up..............





Pleazzzzzzzze !!!



Gonna send you a coupla pics of my new ride, wouldya post 'em up ???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pleazzzzzzzze !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna send you a coupla pics of my new ride, wouldya post 'em up ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


>





Thanks, now that's a MANLY truck !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, now that's a MANLY truck !!



Smart man done dressed up his driveway with a bow tie


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

Golden corral for lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

Post 651


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Good lookin truck


----------



## Crickett (Sep 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This being nice to the wife all the time is killin me.



I think you need to show your support for her by shaving your head when she loses her hair AND keep it shaved til her's grows back. 



Keebs said:


>



That's purty, Quack!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I think you need to show your support for her by shaving your head when she loses her hair AND keep it shaved til her's grows back.
> 
> 
> 
> That's purty, Quack!


uuuhhhh, Crickett, most of the time I'd agree with the head shavin, but uuummmmm, hhhmmm, how should I put this............... lets just say that Miz Dawn is beautiful - period, now, I loves me some Quack and he IS a hawty in my book, but a bald Quack........... I just don't know........................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

I got to meet Crickett, Mr  Crickett and the Crickettettes today!!! Wooo hooooo!!!  She made some awesome lookin signs some lucky people are going to get next week.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got to meet Crickett, Mr  Crickett and the Crickettettes today!!! Wooo hooooo!!!  She made some awesome lookin signs some lucky people are going to get next week.


you know the rules........... pics or it never, ever happened!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2013)

These folks about to freeze me to death.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)

post 658


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> post 658


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)

Kramer is da man


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)

Quack - How many cup holders does that truck have?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> uuuhhhh, Crickett, most of the time I'd agree with the head shavin, but uuummmmm, hhhmmm, how should I put this............... lets just say that Miz Dawn is beautiful - period, now, I loves me some Quack and he IS a hawty in my book, but a bald Quack........... I just don't know........................






Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got to meet Crickett, Mr  Crickett and the Crickettettes today!!! Wooo hooooo!!!  She made some awesome lookin signs some lucky people are going to get next week.



It was good meeting you today! 



Keebs said:


> you know the rules........... pics or it never, ever happened!



Sorry no pics!  We were too busy talking!


----------



## kracker (Sep 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Quack - How many cup holders does that truck have?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Sorry no pics!  We were too busy talking!


that's a casualty that happens a lot with this bunch!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)

br549


----------



## Crickett (Sep 27, 2013)

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 27, 2013)

hdm done took and ran errbody off


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> uuuhhhh, Crickett, most of the time I'd agree with the head shavin, but uuummmmm, hhhmmm, how should I put this............... lets just say that Miz Dawn is beautiful - period, now, I loves me some Quack and he IS a hawty in my book, but a bald Quack........... I just don't know........................





I love my wife, BUT there ain't NO way !!!  I'd look like a penus with ears . . .




hdm03 said:


> Quack - How many cup holders does that truck have?





Lost count at 18 . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 27, 2013)

or maybe noone wanted to make the #666 post?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> or maybe noone wanted to make the #666 post?





Kickit did, she's EVILLLLLLLLLLL !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)

.........with ears


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>





Whatsa matta lil fella ??? Yo hands stanky again ??


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatsa matta lil fella ??? Yo hands stanky again ??



Can't figure out where dat smell came from


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 27, 2013)

Quack you should shave it sir, women love the mr clean look.  Shave it and post pics for us PLEASE.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Can't figure out where dat smell came from



I know where it came from.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack you should shave it sir, women love the mr clean look.  Shave it and post pics for us PLEASE.





I have before, looks like a grubworm wearin a turtleneck...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 27, 2013)

strang shouldnt you be over there on the miley thread?  I heard they was talking bout your hero over there..


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I know where it came from.



I lil fella......how ya doing?


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> strang shouldnt you be over there on the miley thread?  I heard they was talking bout your hero over there..


I ain't seen no miley thread, was that bad mouthin' that beva?


hdm03 said:


> I lil fella......how ya doing?


Purdy good. 

Not happy bout them dirty birds though. You goin' to the game Sunday night?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2013)

i dont know what i walked into here, but i'm leaving before i  think about it too much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2013)

Rut roh, mod in da house.. can I get banded if my wife is tawkin to a mods wife ???


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Not happy bout them dirty birds though. You goin' to the game Sunday night?



Yes sir; I'll be there.  We gotz to win this one....... don't want to be 1 - 3


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rut roh, mod in da house.. can I get banded if my wife is tawkin to a mods wife ???



My wife is tawkin' to your wife but she keeps looking at me thru the winder. Making me nervous.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2013)

Soon as my wife getz OFF da phone, gonna go check the bird field . . .


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Yes sir; I'll be there.  We gotz to win this one....... don't want to be 1 - 3


Yea, especially with the Saints gonna be 4-0 after they beat Miami.


Y'all have fun 


Bout to head to da house, y'all have a good'un


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2013)

tIME To round up some ducks................. Mud, your drivin or ridin???????
Bye Ya'll!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)

Later folks.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack you should shave it sir, women love the mr clean look.  Shave it and post pics for us PLEASE.



This is true. Back when I had mine shaved a lot of interesting things happened


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is true. Back when I had mine shaved a lot of interesting things happened



 

 When i shaved my head not only did i realize how huge a mellon I got.  I also realized I got more dimples than a golfball.  It looked like someone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> My wife is tawkin' to your wife but she keeps looking at me thru the winder. Making me nervous.....





Didja she lock ya outside da door???  Ya can't see me can ya ???  I'm da nekkid cheekun peekun in  . . .



Gotta run friends, see ya'll later !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

^^^
Poke chops n rice


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> My wife is tawkin' to your wife but she keeps looking at me thru the winder. Making me nervous.....



 Sounds sketchy!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I love my wife, BUT there ain't NO way !!!  I'd look like a penus with ears . . .



 Skeerdy cat! My hubby would do it for me

(messican you stay outta this you hear!)


Quack, you know I'm just playin' with ya, right?



havin_fun_huntin said:


> or maybe noone wanted to make the #666 post?



I know right....I was tempted to go back & delete that after I saw what # it was



Hooked On Quack said:


> Kickit did, she's EVILLLLLLLLLLL !!!







Hooked On Quack said:


> I have before, looks like a grubworm wearin a turtleneck...






Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is true. Back when I had mine shaved a lot of interesting things happened


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2013)

Sup? 
We caught some breamz an some catfish... Made for a good day with my baby girl


----------



## Crickett (Sep 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup?
> We caught some breamz an some catfish... Made for a good day with my baby girl



Pics?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Skeerdy cat! My hubby would do it for me
> 
> (messican you stay outta this you hear!)


----------



## Hankus (Sep 27, 2013)

no shave


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2013)

I just wanna say...................


----------



## Keebs (Sep 27, 2013)

Uuuummm, I love you guys............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

Hankus said:


> no shave


I haven't shaved anything in over a month. Not my neck, my face............nothing.......



Keebs said:


> Uuuummm, I love you guys............


You're not getting my Bud Light.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I just wanna say...................





Keebs said:


> Uuuummm, I love you guys............


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello, long day.....finally home. Longer, more brutal day tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello, long day.....finally home. Longer, more brutal day tomorrow.


Who you brutalizing tomorrow?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Uuuummm, I love you guys............







Miguel Cervantes said:


> I haven't shaved anything in over a month. Not my neck, my face............nothing.......
> 
> 
> You're not getting my Bud Light.



My husband is not usually as clean shaven as you saw him today. Except for his head...he always keeps it shaved.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who you brutalizing tomorrow?



ME!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My husband is not usually as clean shaven as you saw him today. Except for his head...he always keeps it shaved.



Manscaping is just a pain sometimes. It's nice to take a vacation from it. 



Jeff C. said:


> ME!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2013)

Evening Youngins. You too youngster Hugh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins. You too youngster Hugh.


Evenin sir.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2013)

Good night, if anyone is there. Very long day tomorrow and travel on Sunday.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2013)

Evenin Mr Hugh.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2013)

Sitting in the VHS parking lot waiting on the kids to make it home from Camden County. 

Got about an hour and a half. Figured I'd better come on or I'd be asleep by now at the house.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2013)

Fisin to head to the largest XC meet of the season. 62 plus schools attending. Gonna be tough to pick the boy out in the crowd.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh yay me.

Laid my head down at 2:36 after staying up and washing a pair of marching band socks. Woke up 10 minutes ago hollering that she was gonna be late.


I had another hour.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fisin to head to the largest XC meet of the season. 62 plus schools attending. Gonna be tough to pick the boy out in the crowd.



Not if he is first.



turtlebug said:


> Oh yay me.
> 
> Laid my head down at 2:36 after staying up and washing a pair of marching band socks. Woke up 10 minutes ago hollering that she was gonna be late.
> 
> ...



Well bugsy I predict a nap in your future.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2013)

Just took a shot at a deer. I think it was a deer.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not if he is first.
> 
> 
> 
> Well bugsy I predict a nap in your future.



I doubt it.

Bugsy is taking her behind to the doctor this morning and get these sinuses and cough seen about before they become a monumental problem and hinder my FPG attendance. 


Then I got some house cleaning to do, a bow to finish sighting in and stuff to start getting together for the trip. 


No naps for Bugsy today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2013)

Moanin chirrens.....gonna be a long day. If I'm lucky, I'll get home at about 2:00 am tomorrow.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 28, 2013)

Mornin y'all! If y'all don't mind sayin a little prayer for my son today I'd appreciate it. He's got his 1st MX race at 11am. Prayin he has a safe ride.  Mamas gonna be a nervous wreck til it's over.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 28, 2013)

*Field Trials*

We have stepped up the game with Mason, and entered the world of field trials!!..........This was a Derby competition for dogs two years, and younger.

We were in the running for a placement till the fourth series yesterday!!............Last bird of the day, and Mason didn't see it fall!!

Elaine sent him hoping he would stumble on it.

He went to the area of a previous fall, and DQ'd

He eventually winded the memory bird, and picked it up!!

Too late by then!!.......We were out on the last bird of the day!!

Still a good day in all!!.........We made it to the fourth series!!

Kinda of like leading the the game till the fourth quarter, and losing it in the last minute of the game!!

This was our first time in this level of competition!!

A couple of pictures from the day.










We still have a couple of more chances before he ages out in January!!

Gonna be road warriors till then to get on the Derby list!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 28, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We have stepped up the game with Mason, and entered the world of field trials!!..........This was a Derby competition for dogs two years, and younger.
> 
> We were in the running for a placement till the fourth series yesterday!!............Last bird of the day, and Mason didn't see it fall!!
> 
> ...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! If y'all don't mind sayin a little prayer for my son today I'd appreciate it. He's got his 1st MX race at 11am. Prayin he has a safe ride.  Mamas gonna be a nervous wreck til it's over.



Done!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! If y'all don't mind sayin a little prayer for my son today I'd appreciate it. He's got his 1st MX race at 11am. Prayin he has a safe ride.  Mamas gonna be a nervous wreck til it's over.



Will do.....hopefully no bad booboo's! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> We have stepped up the game with Mason, and entered the world of field trials!!..........This was a Derby competition for dogs two years, and younger.
> 
> We were in the running for a placement till the fourth series yesterday!!............Last bird of the day, and Mason didn't see it fall!!
> 
> ...



Nice.......probably just wanted to take another dip. 



Have a good day folks!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 28, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We have stepped up the game with Mason, and entered the world of field trials!!..........This was a Derby competition for dogs two years, and younger.
> 
> We were in the running for a placement till the fourth series yesterday!!............Last bird of the day, and Mason didn't see it fall!!
> 
> ...



Cool!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 28, 2013)

Just watched six deer walk through the front yard........Three Mamas, and three little ones


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2013)

Hankus jus woke up on the couch. All I member is comin home, openin a case of beer an I started cuttin grass  Bachin it may be the death of me


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Just took a shot at a deer. I think it was a deer.



Did you hit whatever it was?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 28, 2013)

Well my son came in 5th in his 1st heat. There was only 6 riders in his class. At least he wasn't last.  He has 1 more heat to go.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2013)

One shot in da booty and five prescriptions later, I'm home. 

Doc said I should be fixed up and ready to go by Friday.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Well my son came in 5th in his 1st heat. There was only 6 riders in his class. At least he wasn't last.  He has 1 more heat to go.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Well my son came in 5th in his 1st heat. There was only 6 riders in his class. At least he wasn't last.  He has 1 more heat to go.





turtlebug said:


> One shot in da booty and five prescriptions later, I'm home.
> 
> Doc said I should be fixed up and ready to go by Friday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2013)

Dadgum, I'm worn out and I wasn't even running. Colin managed another PR of 19:56 at todays XC Meet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Well my son came in 5th in his 1st heat. There was only 6 riders in his class. At least he wasn't last.  He has 1 more heat to go.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 28, 2013)

Anyone close enough to swing by the house and pick up a couple baskets to take to FPG? There's a chance we might have the van fixed before Sat, but there ain't no way I'll have an $$ for gas or anything after repairs. 

Stupid vehicles.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Anyone close enough to swing by the house and pick up a couple baskets to take to FPG? There's a chance we might have the van fixed before Sat, but there ain't no way I'll have an $$ for gas or anything after repairs.
> 
> Stupid vehicles.


Isn't Jeff C. out your way, sort of, kind of, you know, well........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey erybody.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Isn't Jeff C. out your way, sort of, kind of, you know, well........



Kind of. Under an hour-ish, I think. 

I need a job. Crap like this wouldn't be an issue if I were working...


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Anyone close enough to swing by the house and pick up a couple baskets to take to FPG? There's a chance we might have the van fixed before Sat, but there ain't no way I'll have an $$ for gas or anything after repairs.
> 
> Stupid vehicles.



Vehicle problems are the worst....sorry sugar


----------



## Crickett (Sep 28, 2013)

Well my son came in last this time but it's all good! He had a blast! 



turtlebug said:


> One shot in da booty and five prescriptions later, I'm home.
> 
> Doc said I should be fixed up and ready to go by Friday.



 Ouch! I hate shots! But glad you got some meds to help you get better! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgum, I'm worn out and I wasn't even running. Colin managed another PR of 19:56 at todays XC Meet.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey erybody.



hey lil feller, hows it hangin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2013)

Hankus said:


> hey lil feller, hows it hangin?





Hey neph, gotta work tonight.  You ??


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey neph, gotta work tonight.  You ??



Work monday.....mebbe got a lead on another job today. I'll call ya cell when I get bout half lit


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2013)

Grilling poke chops !!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2013)

no feed on the horizon right now


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2013)

Hankus said:


> no feed on the horizon right now



Are you chasing deer or tree rats today


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Grilling poke chops !!!



Oldest daughter called and wants to meet us at the Back Porch restaurant in Shellman tonight. May have to just catch the 2nd half of the Bama game.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Oldest daughter called and wants to meet us at the Back Porch restaurant in Shellman tonight. May have to just catch the 2nd half of the Bama game.



I ain't ever heard of that place but the name alone screams good eats!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Are you chasing deer or tree rats today



chasin beer, they easy to catch


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2013)

Hankus said:


> chasin beer, they easy to catch



Me too.... I going to try and limit out by  midnight


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Me too.... I going to try and limit out by  midnight



theres a limit


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2013)

Hankus said:


> theres a limit



Yep...right about the time you fall down and brake a finger or bruise a rib


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2013)

11 hours to go . . .


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2013)

Wish they was a decent night shift openin close by. Would suck for a schedule, but could make some money that way.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Wish they was a decent night shift openin close by. Would suck for a schedule, but could make some money that way.



Yep


----------



## Crickett (Sep 28, 2013)

So proud of my son today! 
He's #412


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> So proud of my son today!
> He's #412


Very cool. How did he do in his second heat?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 28, 2013)

Just passin' through...Gonna find a movie to download and watch. I need something funny. It's been a giant pity party here, all week. I'm sick of myself. 

Gimme some movie titles. What's the funniest movie you've seen? Like, hurts your stomach cause you laughed so hard- funny.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 hours to go . . .



Not anymore Quack, be daylight before you know it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2013)

I feel bleahhhh .


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2013)

only bout 4 mo to go Unk, you gotr whupped now


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 29, 2013)

Dang white screen is a buzzkill for insomniacs. 

Not that theere much new since 2:45, but I like to have the option.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 29, 2013)

cool pic cricket
almost daylight Quack and it will be in the rearview

Well the coffee is brewed and ready to be served


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 29, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cool pic cricket
> almost daylight Quack and it will be in the rearview
> 
> Well the coffee is brewed and ready to be served



Don't need it today. I'm wide awake.

Got a pack of yotes going nuts behind the neighborhood. Dang that's an eerie sound. 

Morning Gobble.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2013)

Yep, 'bout got this one whupped !!  Gotta a loooong week ahead.


Hope ya'll have a enjoyable Sunday.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 29, 2013)

Now that daylight is upon us, I think I'll go lay back down and pray I can catch a couple hours of sleep.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, 'bout got this one whupped !!  Gotta a loooong week ahead.
> 
> 
> Hope ya'll have a enjoyable Sunday.



Keep at it bro'.



turtlebug said:


> Now that daylight is upon us, I think I'll go lay back down and pray I can catch a couple hours of sleep.



Pffft. Lightweight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, 'bout got this one whupped !!  Gotta a loooong week ahead.
> 
> 
> Hope ya'll have a enjoyable Sunday.



The Man upstairs doesn't deal a hand that we can't handle.  You have my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2013)

Keyboard check.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2013)

Happy Sunday children


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keep at it bro'.
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft. Lightweight.



Dude, we're talking maybe 30 minutes of sleep in the last 30 hours. I tried to lay back down and all I can do is shake and shiver. Beginning to think I'm running a fever. 



I've got to start getting stuff together to pack. I can't seem to remember where I left my hugometer though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2013)

Moanin kids......whooped them 4 days in ATL wit da hip hop, now just gotta whoop the next 4 drivin and rasslin.

Headin to Biloxi here in a while.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids......whooped them 4 days in ATL wit da hip hop, now just gotta whoop the next 4 drivin and rasslin.
> 
> Headin to Biloxi here in a while.[/QUOTE
> 
> Take me with you......pppplease


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids......whooped them 4 days in ATL wit da hip hop, now just gotta whoop the next 4 drivin and rasslin.
> 
> Headin to Biloxi here in a while.



Dang Chief, you a travelin man.  

Hope you're not gonna be too tuckered out for FPG.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Dang Chief, you a travelin man.
> 
> Hope you're not gonna be too tuckered out for FPG.



yeah cause theys no way he can set that village up tired


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yeah cause theys no way he can set that village up tired



I thought that was why you was going.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 29, 2013)

I just do not like Carrie Underwood.  

It should be some kind of law that any person singing "country" (or what THEY consider country) cannot be a vegematarian or be against hunting.  


Rant off. Someone please send me some sleep.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Very cool. How did he do in his second heat?



Thanks Miggie! He came in last  but it's ok! He had fun! Next race is in a couple of weeks & we are gonna enter him in the Jr class & beginners class. Yesterday there were only 3 in the Jr class & he could've easily won a trophy cause the kid that came in 3rd he(my son) had already beat in the beginners class. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> cool pic cricket
> almost daylight Quack and it will be in the rearview
> 
> Well the coffee is brewed and ready to be served



Thanks Gobble! I got more I just didn't wanna overload y'all with a bunch of MX pics. 



turtlebug said:


> I just do not like Carrie Underwood.
> 
> It should be some kind of law that any person singing "country" (or what THEY consider country) cannot be a vegematarian or be against hunting.
> 
> ...



 I like her. Well I like that she can actually sing. Her voice is way better than some of the others out there claiming to be singers. 

I had no idea she was a vegetarian though




Dadgum something ate me up yesterday I didn't even go in the woods & I'm the only one who got bit by whatever it was. I must have about 20 bites on me & they itch something awful.  I was standing in the dove field waiting on my husband to finish working. The kids were running around playin & neither of them got bit. Crazy thing is they are only on my torso. Not my arms that were exposed. I was wearing pants so none on my legs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2013)

Morning my Georgia friends.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Dang Chief, you a travelin man.
> 
> Hope you're not gonna be too tuckered out for FPG.



Sometimes......it's been too few and far between lately.



Hankus said:


> yeah cause theys no way he can set that village up tired



I've already started. 



turtlebug said:


> I thought that was why you was going.



I'mon save somethin for him to do.  

Hopin MizT will accompany me Fri night, but if she does she'll be leaving Sat by noon or earlier because she's going to the Luke Bryan concert in Macon that night. 



KyDawg said:


> Morning my Georgia friends.



Mornin Charlie, fixin to head out real soon.


Catch you folks later on!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey Quack, prayers and thought's for Ms Dawn and you come Tuesday. Hoping for a successful surgery and quick recovery.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Dude, we're talking maybe 30 minutes of sleep in the last 30 hours. I tried to lay back down and all I can do is shake and shiver. Beginning to think I'm running a fever.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to start getting stuff together to pack. I can't seem to remember where I left my hugometer though.



Hugometer?  Dudette.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hopin MizT will accompany me Fri night, but if she does she'll be leaving Sat by noon or earlier because she's going to the Luke Bryan concert in Macon that night.




Cool!  Hopefully I'll finally be able to meet Miz T.   




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hugometer?  Dudette.



Kinda like the little things a radiology tech wears. When it records so many, it tells me I gotta get the heck outta there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Cool!  Hopefully I'll finally be able to meet Miz T.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or take the hugimeter off


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2013)

Afternoon friends !!!  We really appreciate all the thoughts, prayers, PM's and phone calls !!!


Dawn just left for a day out with her gal pals.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2013)

Headed to the woods to hunt all by myself this evening....kinda strange not having a kid or three with me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Headed to the woods to hunt all by myself this evening....kinda strange not having a kid or three with me!





You deserve some alone time bro, relax, enjoy and I hope you put some meat on da ground !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You deserve some alone time bro, relax, enjoy and I hope you put some meat on da ground !!


That's a good place to be any old time, but especially times like this. Enjoy it, should be an incredible sunset.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2013)

afternoon, all!
Took a nap, cleaned up da kitchen, watched foobaw, read some forums, took a nap, did a water change in the aquarium, about  to get supper( messican) and maybe take a nap again.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2013)

good run bamer, keep it goin


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2013)

Crickett said:


> What kinda men are y'all, huh? This is suppose to be the Manly of Mans driveler about knives, tomahawks, axes, blades & guns and I have yet to see the 1st one posted.....




Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2013)

po ol abner


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey Nic. I found this on my little Island. Used to have an old Indian mound on it. Is this a horse tooth?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2013)

its a space - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Joe Dirt


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Nic. I found this on my little Island. Used to have an old Indian mound on it. Is this a horse tooth?





That tooth looks older than mound era artifacts. It`s already fossilized. I`d guess either horse or camel. Older as in the last Ice Age old.

Very nice find!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2013)

Cool Nic. I kinda thougt it was special. Found several. And tons of shark teeth.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2013)

Evening youngins down south. Where I wished I wuz.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ask and you shall receive.



Took you long enough... 
Cool pics! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Nic. I found this on my little Island. Used to have an old Indian mound on it. Is this a horse tooth?


That's a cool find! 


Hankus said:


> its a space - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Joe Dirt


I'm gonna be rich!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Took you long enough...
> Cool pics!
> 
> 
> ...




I was down at our Lake Seminole cabin from Thursday till late last night. I`ll do better next time!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2013)

jus


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2013)

cuz


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2013)

eye


----------



## Hankus (Sep 29, 2013)

can


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 30, 2013)

All alone in here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> All alone in here.


See what happens when you go to sleep in the middle of the day?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2013)

_*wake up !!!!! *_


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> _*wake up !!!!! *_



about fell back asleep waiting on the white screen to go away.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See what happens when you go to sleep in the middle of the day?



I wish that was the case. 

Stupid meds got me so uptight I'm lucky to keep my eyes closed for five minutes. 

I'll probably pass out with a bream buster in my hand Saturday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2013)

Dear God can't we just eliminate the Waterfowl forum? It seems like all that is over there is one or two earnest hunters that just want to share their hunts. The rest are all egotistical blow hard idiots intent on slamming anyone that has a successful hunt or wants some information about hunting. 

What a waste of gigabytes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dear God can't we just eliminate the Waterfowl forum? It seems like all that is over there is one or two earnest hunters that just want to share their hunts. The rest are all egotistical blow hard idiots intent on slamming anyone that has a successful hunt or wants some information about hunting.
> 
> What a waste of gigabytes.



Which category are you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Which category are you?


I just read the good stories and shake my head at the idiots. Waterfowling in Georgia is about like fishing in the desert. Anyone that can be successful at it oughta get kudos.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just read the good stories and shake my head at the idiots. Waterfowling in Georgia is about like fishing in the desert. Anyone that can be successful at it oughta get kudos.



We are not exactly on a major flyway are we?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd jus be happy ta get a duck hunt or 2. Some real idiots ovair.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We are not exactly on a major flyway are we?


Nope. Public hunting is crazy competitive when you can find a bird, and if you've got a private pond then everyone and their brother accuses you of baiting. There are a couple of spots on a couple of swampy stretches of a couple of rivers in Ga, that are kind of hard to get to in the daylight, much less in the dark of morning, that hold good migration flights of greenheads and a few local woodies, but you'll never catch me talkin about it amongst those idiots in the waterfowler forum.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 30, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> about fell back asleep waiting on the white screen to go away.




Good Morning and Happy Moanday to all of you drivelers.

Gobblin, thankfully while waiting on that white screen, I washed some clothes, read the newspaper, ate some breakfast and then decided to come check back in here to see just who did what to whom over the weekend.  

I did some serious work out in the woods on Saturday and now my old aching bones want to sue me for assaulting and abusing them.  I checked out all of my deer stands and camo painted them again to help blend into the natural cover.  I used my pruners and pruning pole saw to cut away and clean out shooting lanes around my deer stands.  It turned out to be quite a job as the limbs and bushes have really grown during the past year.  When I woke up yesterday morning, I swear that I had more bones and muscles hurting than I can remember in the past several years.  Dang, I must be getting older in a hurry..............................but I sure don't like the alternative of NOT getting older though!!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 30, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 30, 2013)

There's a waterfowling forum?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> There's a waterfowling forum?



 Don't go into the swamp!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 30, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Don't go into the swamp!



I looked in there one time about 2 years ago and thought it was like the deer hunters on speed and toting shotguns. I backed out and never went back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I looked in there one time about 2 years ago and thought it was like the deer hunters on speed and toting shotguns. I backed out and never went back.


More like Atheist Communist Hog Doggers on ludes.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> _*wake up !!!!! *_


It ain't 9 o'clock yet! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dear God can't we just eliminate the Waterfowl forum? It seems like all that is over there is one or two earnest hunters that just want to share their hunts. The rest are all egotistical blow hard idiots intent on slamming anyone that has a successful hunt or wants some information about hunting.
> 
> What a waste of gigabytes.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 30, 2013)

Well, I'm clocked in and sitting. 


Now what to do.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2013)

who stole my weekend - AGAIN?!??!
 Hi ya'll..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2013)

Grrr......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrr......








how'd you enjoy dancin wit Boots' gator?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I'm clocked in and sitting.
> 
> 
> Now what to do.



Shop for a new handbag? 


Hope you're feeling better! 



Keebs said:


> who stole my weekend - AGAIN?!??!
> Hi ya'll..........



Mornin Keebs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mornin


I gots some catching up to do.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrr......



Mornin grouchy!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Shop for a new handbag?
> 
> 
> Hope you're feeling better!
> ...


Mornin!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> I gots some catching up to do.


 Hey you!!  Ya'll have a good trip?!? ~duh~ never mind, I know da answer to that!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how'd you enjoy dancin wit Boots' gator?





The best way to describe it is that it`s kinda like holdin` a big mad rattlesnake in your hands, knowin` that he will get you if he gets the chance. We didn`t realize he was as big as he was till he surfaced an hour and a half after we got the first hook in him. She`ll be tellin` the whole story today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin grouchy!





Mornin` nice Lady!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey there, Hi there, Ho there, only 3 more days and I'm off for the mountains for 9 days of muzzleloader elk hunting  I'm sure the BOSS lady will be glad and that these piles of clothes, boots and other assorted odds and ends that are scatered all over the house will be gone. I got enough food and stuff to supply a small army and there is only 3 of us but for some reason I got voted in as camp boss and by golly I'm going to make sure they don't have much to complain about  I just hope they don't expect chow time to be before dark cause that's when I expect to get back to camp unless of course I get my spike early then I'll be happy to have chow waiting on them when they come in.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2013)

mernin folks!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

Morning youngins.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 30, 2013)

Morning, had a good weekend Y'all miss me??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey there, Hi there, Ho there, only 3 more days and I'm off for the mountains for 9 days of muzzleloader elk hunting  I'm sure the BOSS lady will be glad and that these piles of clothes, boots and other assorted odds and ends that are scatered all over the house will be gone. I got enough food and stuff to supply a small army and there is only 3 of us but for some reason I got voted in as camp boss and by golly I'm going to make sure they don't have much to complain about  I just hope they don't expect chow time to be before dark cause that's when I expect to get back to camp unless of course I get my spike early then I'll be happy to have chow waiting on them when they come in.


 Awesome Mikey!!!  Don't forget the camera(s)!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mernin folks!


Mornin!


KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.


 Hiya Charlie!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, had a good weekend Y'all miss me??


mehbe.......... what'd ya hear?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Awesome Mikey!!!  Don't forget the camera(s)!!
> 
> Mornin!
> 
> ...



Didnt hear anything, just guessin.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 30, 2013)

Why good day KEEBS  Nikon is already packed and the Kodak will have it's normal spot right beside me in the truck and all batteries are charged up


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 30, 2013)

YAHOO just got the word some snow at the 4500 ft mark in our area  maybe some more comin


----------



## Crickett (Sep 30, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey there, Hi there, Ho there, only 3 more days and I'm off for the mountains for 9 days of muzzleloader elk hunting  I'm sure the BOSS lady will be glad and that these piles of clothes, boots and other assorted odds and ends that are scatered all over the house will be gone. I got enough food and stuff to supply a small army and there is only 3 of us but for some reason I got voted in as camp boss and by golly I'm going to make sure they don't have much to complain about  I just hope they don't expect chow time to be before dark cause that's when I expect to get back to camp unless of course I get my spike early then I'll be happy to have chow waiting on them when they come in.


 Have a safe hunt & good luck!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> YAHOO just got the word some snow at the 4500 ft mark in our area  maybe some more comin


 Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope. Public hunting is crazy competitive when you can find a bird, and if you've got a private pond then everyone and their brother accuses you of baiting. There are a couple of spots on a couple of swampy stretches of a couple of rivers in Ga, that are kind of hard to get to in the daylight, much less in the dark of morning, that hold good migration flights of greenheads and a few local woodies, but you'll never catch me talkin about it amongst those idiots in the waterfowler forum.





Some of our impounds in the mines will hold thousands of divers at times and a few puddle ducks.


Off to Augusta . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2013)

Its to quiet in here folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its to quiet in here folks!



Yep, what are we missing. Must be something good going on and we werent invited.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2013)

Hope it isnt anything good.  Id be upset having to work while others are having fun.  

 Where is Keebs with one of her funny little videos when we need it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hope it isnt anything good.  Id be upset having to work while others are having fun.
> 
> Where is Keebs with one of her funny little videos when we need it?



I got her cleaning the office.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I got her cleaning the office.



Manliest comment yet sir.   Just better hope she doesnt see it


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I got her cleaning the office.


No No:


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Manliest comment yet sir.   Just better hope she doesnt see it


too late................ gaahhhh, can't leave you menfolk alone for NO TIME!
Mind blowing........... juss plain mind blowing...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2013)

Rutrow, were busted


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Rutrow, were busted


and according to both your locations, I gotz a sling-shot that'll reach out & touch you too!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

Cool afternoon in the Bluegrass, I think I will go blast something.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 30, 2013)

She dont scare me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and according to both your locations, I gotz a sling-shot that'll reach out & touch you too!



No No: Id hate for you to waste a good rock on me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2013)

Ky, if there isnt pictures, it didnt happen Sir.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No: Id hate for you to waste a good rock on me



She cant here you, i got her mopping


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Cool afternoon in the Bluegrass, I think I will go blast something.


 Waiting on it to cool down here too!


mudracing101 said:


> She dont scare me


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Cool afternoon in the Bluegrass, I think I will go blast something.



Feels good down here boss, they talking low 90's again Friday


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No: Id hate for you to waste a good rock on me


Rock???? ROCK????????  


mudracing101 said:


> She cant here you, i got her mopping


ohdarlin', you are soooo on it today..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Rock???? ROCK????????
> 
> ohdarlin', you are soooo on it today..............



 back to work


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2013)

mud, im looking forward to some 90s.  I jut turned the heater on at work daggum hands feel like ice today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, im looking forward to some 90s.  I jut turned the heater on at work daggum hands feel like ice today.



I'm ready for some cool weather.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2013)

Ill agree with you come opening day of rifle season, till then gimme warm weather.  I hear the older you get the less you can tolerate the cold.  If thats true im in trouble.  I'v done lost all this weight and my R factor has dropped!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm here!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> back to work


No No: AIN'T happinin!




blood on the ground said:


> I'm here!


 Yo Yo Yo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm here!



Where???????


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2013)

do what?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2013)

It sho is nice to be having a good drank on Monday afternoon instead of working.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> It sho is nice to be having a good drank on Monday afternoon instead of working.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



what does it smell like?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No:
> 
> too late................ gaahhhh, can't leave you menfolk alone for NO TIME!
> 
> Come on now KEEBs we all know what you wemen folk are like iffin you don't have us men around to pick on poor old dog gets kicked off the couch and throwed out. But when were around you leave him alone  and that's why our dogs love us so much we take the heat off them


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > No No:
> ...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> LOVEMYLABXS said:
> 
> 
> > don't you have some more packing to do?!?!? HHHmmmmm???
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Yes mam but most is done except for loading it in the truck
> ...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 30, 2013)

By the way I do believe your sig line at least the CRAZY part


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> what does it smell like?



It smells like "Sure wished i was off on a Monday afternoon." Slap my face


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> LOVEMYLABXS said:
> 
> 
> > aawww, dat baby done growed so much!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: AIN'T happinin!
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Yo Yo!!!!!!!!!


howyoudoooin 


mudracing101 said:


> Where???????



right here.......jack!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> By the way I do believe your sig line at least the CRAZY part


SHOOT, I got a patent on it......... go ahead, look it up, my pic will be right there by it!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > He has growed a bit since July 2010 ain't he
> ...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 30, 2013)

Darn just noticed KEEBS you ain't banded anymore just ma hen   but the last ma hen I had that went after me ended up makin some nice stew


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > He has growed a bit since July 2010 ain't he
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> SHOOT, I got a patent on it......... go ahead, look it up, my pic will be right there by it!
> 
> 
> LOVEMYLABXS said:
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Darn just noticed KEEBS you ain't banded anymore just ma hen   but the last ma hen I had that went after me ended up makin some nice stew









 now you just cruisin, MIkey! 


blood on the ground said:


> Aaaawwwww


 I made you blush, didn't I?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> LOVEMYLABXS said:
> 
> 
> > what brand food do you feed him? I got that same modle color an all, an that sucker has more skin and ear issues than anything i have ever seen! we got him on some "special" food now that cost 4x the price
> ...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> now you just cruisin, MIkey!
> 
> I made you blush, didn't I?



Not yet but give me a couple more days then it's hook up the trailer and 5 hrs road time  ( well with a little lunch break at this neat cafe that has some great chicken fried steak that I just can't pass up  and now that's CRUISIN 

I know I'm forgetting somethin but it ain't come to me what it could be,,,,,  maybe it's the kitchen sink......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Not yet but give me a couple more days then it's hook up the trailer and 5 hrs road time  ( well with a little lunch break at this neat cafe that has some great chicken fried steak that I just can't pass up  and now that's CRUISIN
> 
> I know I'm forgetting somethin but it ain't come to me what it could be,,,,,  _*maybe it's the kitchen sink*_......


Let's see if JeffC can stop by & see what else you need, he packs the whole house up when he goes!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Let's see if JeffC can stop by & see what else you need, he packs the whole house up when he goes!




I think I'm already close to that but my bud stopped by and dropped off more food stuff so iffin we starve it's cause we didn't eat  He also told me he bought me a new camp stove and even though we'll probably be able to have a fire I just love a good cook stove I can set a coffee pot on and cook on, plus we'll have it under the tarp/tent and we can set out of the snow/rain 
http://ellisstove.com/


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2013)

buzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I think I'm already close to that but my bud stopped by and dropped off more food stuff so iffin we starve it's cause we didn't eat  He also told me he bought me a new camp stove and even though we'll probably be able to have a fire I just love a good cook stove I can set a coffee pot on and cook on, plus we'll have it under the tarp/tent and we can set out of the snow/rain
> http://ellisstove.com/


You up town now!


hdm03 said:


> buzzzzzzzzz


No No: back away from the keyboard!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2013)

Made it through "Manic Monday"!!!!!! Later Ya'll!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Made it through "Manic Monday"!!!!!! Later Ya'll!



What's a MONDAY ?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2013)

Good grief.


----------



## kracker (Sep 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Quack - How many cup holders does that truck have?





Keebs said:


> Made it through "Manic Monday"!!!!!! Later Ya'll!


The Bangles!!  

Really???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2013)

kracker said:


> The Bangles!!
> 
> Really???


Hey, at least she didn't choose Bananarama...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bubbettes surgery cancelled for a couple of days because the cancer Doc wants to have more tests before the operation.
Mama aint happy....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbettes surgery cancelled for a couple of days because the cancer Doc wants to have more tests before the operation.
> Mama aint happy....





Brother Robert, prayers for Miz Helen...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbettes surgery cancelled for a couple of days because the cancer Doc wants to have more tests before the operation.
> Mama aint happy....


I know wayyyy to many people with this stuff in the last two weeks. Praying all of you up real hard. These are crazy times.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbettes surgery cancelled for a couple of days because the cancer Doc wants to have more tests before the operation.
> Mama aint happy....



Sorry, ya'll hang in there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



all that salt is bad for you bro!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

Prayers headed your way Robert.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 30, 2013)

Did someone get the tag number of the truck that hit me?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2013)

Its almost tewzdy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Its almost tewzdy



well twosday is here and time to get up and get after it.

Here is today's offering


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2013)

Mornin Sunshine.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2013)

Mornin Shuggums


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Mornin Shuggums


----------



## hancock husler (Oct 1, 2013)

Well it's my bed time tall have fun today suggams


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2013)

hancock husler said:


> Well it's my bed time tall have fun today suggams


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Sunshine.



morn moon beam


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm up.


To what


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2013)

Fell asleep about 10, back up at 1 for the ERD 500, back asleep at 2, back up at 5.

I just give up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Fell asleep about 10, back up at 1 for the ERD 500, back asleep at 2, back up at 5.
> 
> I just give up.


How you doin


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> To what



Dastardly deeds?


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How you doin



Morning old Hawtness.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Morning old Hawtness.


That's it, my day is good to go now.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's it, my day is good to go now.



I'm ready for FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm ready for FRIDAY!!!!


You got dat right.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2013)

miguel cervantes said:


> to what



5'-3".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> 5'-3".


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> 5'-3".



You a lil'fella ain't ya?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 1, 2013)

things are looking up tho


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2013)

What things?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What things?



Just "things"...


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2013)

Well, I ain't expecting today (or even tomorrow) to be a good one, but hopefully by Thursday, I'll be flying high and ready to get away for a few days. 

Leaving work at lunch on Thursday so I can get some stuff done (tater salad, pecan pies) and hopefully get on the road by noon Friday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Just "things"...


Reckon they have spines?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Reckon they have spines?



Sometimes.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You a lil'fella ain't ya?



I'm taller than people shorter than me, that's a plus.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2013)

Would it be too terrible for me to say that after four years of bowhunting, I'm about tired (jealous) of seeing all these folks posting pics of their first bow bucks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Would it be too terrible for me to say that after four years of bowhunting, I'm about tired (jealous) of seeing all these folks posting pics of their first bow bucks.


Your corn pile isn't big enough.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2013)

miguel cervantes said:


> your corn pile isn't big enough.



x2.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your corn pile isn't big enough.





T.P. said:


> x2.



I have to swim through corn and peanuts just to get to my stand.  

Heck, for the last two years, that's what I eat for breakfast during deer season.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2013)

Here


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Here


where?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2013)

Morning Folks.  
Cant help but notice some of yall sure do post early.  Guess yall dont need the purdy sleep as bad as me.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Folks.
> Cant help but notice some of yall sure do post early.  Guess yall dont need the purdy sleep as bad as me.



We have an "event" coming up. It's like a buncha kids going on Spring Break, everyone too excited to sleep.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Folks.
> Cant help but notice some of yall sure do post early.  Guess yall dont need the purdy sleep as bad as me.



They post early and late... they have no life.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> They post early and late... they have no life.




Don't make me take back my BOOTIFUL MUD quote.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> We have an "event" coming up. It's like a buncha kids going on Spring Break, everyone too excited to sleep.



You all together, live and in person?  OH MY!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Don't make me take back my BOOTIFUL MUD quote.



 Ya'll know i was teasing


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You all together, live and in person?  OH MY!



In the flesh. 

But most of us are too old to be showing much flesh so it's fairly PG rated.    





mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll know i was teasing



Just for that....

WORLD'S MOST AWESOME MUD VEHICLES


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> In the flesh.
> 
> But most of us are too old to be showing much flesh so it's fairly PG rated.
> 
> ...


 Bad Turtle butt.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Don't make me take back my BOOTIFUL MUD quote.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> You all together, live and in person?  OH MY!


I know, skerry thought, ain't it?



turtlebug said:


> Just for that....
> 
> WORLD'S MOST AWESOME MUD VEHICLES


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Bad Turtle butt.



Ya clicked.    


But I luz ewe Mud.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2013)

Mernin Keebsalicious.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hey there!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin Mrs Hawtnett.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mernin Keebsalicious.


Mernin Sista!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know, skerry thought, ain't it?


Morning Keebs


turtlebug said:


> Ya clicked.
> 
> 
> But I luz ewe Mud.


You know i'd click it


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning Mrs. Hawtnet


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

hdm03


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2013)

morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

I meant to say suz94


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2013)

Mud......


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2013)

grrrr


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> grrrr



Waz the matter Zuki


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Keebs


Mornin Duckmiester...............


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm an Uncle


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2013)

Me to, too, two, 2


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'm an Uncle


 Congrats!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'm an Uncle



Congratulations!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'm an Uncle



Congrats Hankus!   



Pics.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2013)

Grats Hankus


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2013)

Morning children


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning children


 Blood!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning children



BLOOD!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Duckmiester...............


If i was they'd be swimming ducks instead of mud ducks.


Hankus said:


> I'm an Uncle


Congrats


blood on the ground said:


> Morning children



Morning Blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Blood!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> BLOOD!



How ya'll is dismernin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2013)

Why do I go to the cafe every mornin





I'm starved ta deff.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2013)

Zoe


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> If i was they'd be swimming ducks instead of _*mud ducks*_.


 They fit you to a "T"!


blood on the ground said:


> How ya'll is dismernin


 fair to middlin! you?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why do I go to the cafe every mornin
> I'm starved ta deff.


 co-worker brought me concession stand popcorn, want some?


Hankus said:


> Zoe


  Aaaaawwwwww


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Zoe



Zoe?????  So you're an Aunt!  


Congrats!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> How ya'll is dismernin


Fine as frog hair.


Hankus said:


> Zoe


Awwwww. Brand new little sweet pea.


Keebs said:


> They fit you to a "T"!
> 
> fair to middlin! you?
> 
> ...



Little Debbie oatmeal pie will have to do. I'd rather have popcorn thank ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

This one is bout done


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

25 more to go.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Zoe



Awwweee Hankus... she's adorable.  Congrats.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2013)

yep.....gettin close


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2013)

22?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

21 ..


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2013)

Hiya kracker. 

Hoping to see you Saturday.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2013)

Last post!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Last post!



No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Last post!



No No:No No:


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

why do ya'll always race through a good thing........ shheeesh, slow down, enjoy da stroll................


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Y'all can go to atleast 1050 posts. Not me though, my friend Nic asked me nicely  to keep it to 1000.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2013)

lock er down......


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> why do ya'll always race through a good thing........ shheeesh, slow down, enjoy da stroll................



Thats what i say,


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Its that suzuki feller that always wants to rush things along. All them rice burners are that way. I dont get it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Morning youngins, at the end of another good one.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Cool clear morning in Logan County Kentucky.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, at the end of another good one.



 Morning sir.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2013)

Morning Ky


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2013)

I be ready fo runch!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2013)

can't decide on what to ate


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, at the end of another good one.


Hey Charlie, start us another dribler.......... I'll get the music for you!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

I did not get your PM hdm03


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Lock it down on 1000


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Its gone


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Last post


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm still writing it Ky.......


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

New one up Keebs, play me some music.


----------

